# Seat Base Complaint to AUK



## Toshiba

OK, next Monday I'm going to be sending in a email to AUK with the details of people have an issue with the seat base wear/sagging.

If you want to be included send me an email at [email protected]
Rather than simply bitching about it on here, lets see what Audi's position is and how they intend to address the issue. The more people we have, the more notice AUK will take.

Details needed
Reg of car
Date purchased and supplying dealer
A picture of the problem and the miles the picture is taken from.

I dont want or need any further PII.


----------



## Toshiba

No takers then?


----------



## StuTTer

You must be presuming everyone is a forum addict like we are. :roll:

No creases in my TT yet. Not even built.

My name is a StuTTer and I'm a TT Forum-aholic.


----------



## hitchbloke

Tosh

Will get photo's/details to you asap. Had intended to do it over the weekend, birth of baby daughter Sunday morning put paid to that!

Hopefully PM you by cop tomorrow, at the latest


----------



## Toshiba

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congrats.


----------



## bootha2

Tosh
sent you a note to your email address then realised on a later post you wanted more details. Will gat the photo to you in the next day or so with Reg details, dealer etc
Thanks
Alan


----------



## ezzie

I will organise photo and details tonight and forward tomorrow. Thank you for organising.


----------



## FinFerNan

hitchbloke said:


> Tosh
> 
> Will get photo's/details to you asap. Had intended to do it over the weekend, birth of baby daughter Sunday morning put paid to that!
> 
> Hopefully PM you by cop tomorrow, at the latest


Congratulations Lee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin

hitchbloke said:


> birth of baby daughter Sunday morning put paid to that!


Congratulations to you and your partner [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## piloTT

Wll mine has been sat in 4 times and there is already dents..... 1st car seemed better than this one. I hate to think what it will look like in a few more miles :?


----------



## phew

I'm in ...

will pic / pm shortly...( good call btw )


----------



## wildstallionuk

Im in will take pics at the wknd and email you mate


----------



## Godders486

I'm in, although I wish I wasn't, only done c2000 miles!


----------



## Jace

I am having my seat base changed in November after the Warrantee officer agreeing that the seat is sagging and cracking prematurely.
Stockport Audi in manchester


----------



## Toshiba

As above, we are not after the covers just 'changing' which frankly looks very poor after the dealer has finished. I'm after a solution to the problem.

Changing the covers simply delays the return visit for the next claim.


----------



## Jace

I know.
Its the bolstering and shape of the support thats causing this in my opinion.

I told this to the warrentee officer and also informed them that each time they change it they will have to come pick it up like they are doing this time.
if the seat is not to my approval then I will keep the Q7 for a few days untill they fix it. simple as that.

At least i not having to run around for this problem and its not middle of summer so i am not missing topdown action.


----------



## Toshiba

I just believe the leather panels are too long and hence stretch easy. However I'm no expert.


----------



## jmoors

E-mail sent. Stretching since day 2.


----------



## modernTT

I can tell that my side bolsters are not going to be as durable either...on arrival there were already a few crease marks...nothing major yet but if there is ever a retrofit I will be more than happy to get it fixed!!


----------



## mrfitzy2u

how have you got on with this. I thought it would be innapropriate to complain this way until I gave my dealer a chance to fix, however my dealer has confirmed that audi are not prepared to fix / replace for free, only make a contribution. if possible I would be interested in adding my details to group complaint


----------



## lossyman

mrfitzy2u said:


> how have you got on with this. I thought it would be innapropriate to complain this way until I gave my dealer a chance to fix, however my dealer has confirmed that audi are not prepared to fix / replace for free, only make a contribution. if possible I would be interested in adding my details to group complaint[/quote
> 
> I'd have thought just mentioning "I am going to copy in BBC watchdog" would get Audi moving. I am sure they wouldn't want the same fiasco as the dashpod on the Mk1.


----------



## wildstallionuk

What the hell!!

If they are prepared to make a contribution they are admitting there is a problem/liabilty surely!


----------



## GhosTTy

Yep, My seat has gone the same way. Looks really bad after just 6 months. NOT very good quality at all. I've owned several cars with leather seats and none have ever stretched like this.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG2381.jpg

And, in case your wondering, I'm no fatso (6 ft and 185 lbs). The car has done just 4,500 miles.

:evil:


----------



## nmorgan

Mine are magma red too and exactly same as your photo after 6k miles.

Car was in dealer yesterday for other problems and they showed me that they are reporting to Audi UK but no fix confirmed yet....


----------



## sico

Tosh,

My details and piccys on there way.

Thanks

I suggest everyone send them to Tosh even if your not bothered as it will help the case and Audi may offer you replacements, then you can decide if you want them or not. But why not give yourself that option at least?


----------



## chilliman

GhosTTy said:


> Yep, My seat has gone the same way. Looks really bad after just 6 months. NOT very good quality at all. I've owned several cars with leather seats and none have ever stretched like this.
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG2381.jpg
> 
> And, in case your wondering, I'm no fatso (6 ft and 185 lbs). The car has done just 4,500 miles.
> 
> :evil:


Mine went like that after 800 miles and nope no fatso here either! Still the garage will replace the seat covers but have been advised by Audi UK that they may have further news on this issue in the next four weeks, until then I am hanging fire on accepting the replacement!?


----------



## chilliman

Further update following call to my dealer ...

- their offer of seat base replacement stands and with no time limit
- they are still awaiting news from Audi regarding a long term solution
- I have been advised to call for an update every month if I don't hear anything

The thing is my seat is getting even worse now I am at 4100 miles, it is really starting to annoy me everytime I get in the car, but I's still hanging fire on the replacement pending further developments!? :?


----------



## Toshiba

Sorry I've been out of the country for a week. I will endeavor to give Audi a call tomorrow.


----------



## Samy

Hard to see what they can do about it. I think Fine nappa is softer than cowhide and tends to stretch easily. Perhaps firmer support underneath the cover would help the problem. In any case, lack of proper testing by Audi product development.

I took mine back to the dealers and they replaced the seat cover - (only forgot to fit it properly!) Looks the same a week later...

Anyway, is there anyone out there who does not have this issue?


----------



## chilliman

Samy said:


> Hard to see what they can do about it. I think Fine nappa is softer than cowhide and tends to stretch easily. Perhaps firmer support underneath the cover would help the problem. In any case, lack of proper testing by Audi product development.
> 
> I took mine back to the dealers and they replaced the seat cover - (only forgot to fit it properly!) Looks the same a week later...
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone out there who does not have this issue?


I will be popping a wee cushion on the top of mine when I get the seat bases refitted to stop the sag if need be - it will also keep my bum a bit warmer on these winter months :lol: (really should have not grabbed a cancelled order and waited so I could spec heated seats)


----------



## iknight

I will be popping a wee cushion on the top of mine when I get the seat bases refitted to stop the sag if need be - it will also keep my bum a bit warmer on these winter months :lol: (really should have not grabbed a cancelled order and waited so I could spec heated seats)[/quote]

When I phoned Stafford Audi yesterday about another issue (loss of coolant) I mentioned my seat, again and they still claim that they have never heard of another example occuring.


----------



## chilliman

iknight said:


> I will be popping a wee cushion on the top of mine when I get the seat bases refitted to stop the sag if need be - it will also keep my bum a bit warmer on these winter months :lol: (really should have not grabbed a cancelled order and waited so I could spec heated seats)


When I phoned Stafford Audi yesterday about another issue (loss of coolant) I mentioned my seat, again and they still claim that they have never heard of another example occuring.[/quote]

Ask to speak to their warrantee admin guy - can't remember his name sorry. He will log the issue then report it to Audi UK. After that Steve Hampton, Customer Services Manager will pick it up ... you didn't hear it from me though 

There is still no "official acknowledgment" from Audi UK regarding a problem and still awaiting update regarding permanent fix. I don't know if it is because I reported my issue at so low mileage but through gritted teeth Audi UK have OK'd the seat base replacement!?


----------



## iknight

chilliman said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be popping a wee cushion on the top of mine when I get the seat bases refitted to stop the sag if need be - it will also keep my bum a bit warmer on these winter months :lol: (really should have not grabbed a cancelled order and waited so I could spec heated seats)
> 
> 
> 
> When I phoned Stafford Audi yesterday about another issue (loss of coolant) I mentioned my seat, again and they still claim that they have never heard of another example occuring.
Click to expand...

Ask to speak to their warrantee admin guy - can't remember his name sorry. He will log the issue then report it to Audi UK. After that Steve Hampton, Customer Services Manager will pick it up ... you didn't hear it from me though 

Cheers, to be honest I think that the seat looks such a mess it has totally knocked the shine off the car for me. It looks like it has done 100k miles. Totally unacceptable in my opinion.

There is still no "official acknowledgment" from Audi UK regarding a problem and still awaiting update regarding permanent fix. I don't know if it is because I reported my issue at so low mileage but through gritted teeth Audi UK have OK'd the seat base replacement!?[/quote]


----------



## chilliman

iknight said:


> chilliman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, to be honest I think that the seat looks such a mess it has totally knocked the shine off the car for me. It looks like it has done 100k miles. Totally unacceptable in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that, it ia really [email protected] and my comments on the quality evaluation questionaire express that view ...

... I would have not bothered with nappa if i had known!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janitor

chilliman said:


> ... I would have not bothered with nappa if i had known!!!!!!!!!


The true benefits of the online community summed up in one tidy sentence 

Luckily (and I do thank every one of you poor souls who are suffering this) I did find out before ordering. An easy call really

Fingers crossed for all of you having to live with this that a good solution is found


----------



## chilliman

Janitor said:


> chilliman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I would have not bothered with nappa if i had known!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The true benefits of the online community summed up in one tidy sentence
> 
> Luckily (and I do thank every one of you poor souls who are suffering this) I did find out before ordering. An easy call really
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you having to live with this that a good solution is found
Click to expand...

Funny mine was a quick decision, a cancelled order became available and I only found the site afterwards - still It will be sorted. Even if I have to make do with a nice little cushion, lol :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

We could sue Audi under the sale of goods act. The seats are not as described. Audi describe them as Nappa Leather, the actual name is Crapper Leather.


----------



## nippo_

Yes, beautiful Nappa seats are aging fast here too... The car is 2000km and bum-shaped bulbs are rising. Even if I keep "combing" the leather back in place every night back from work.
My dealer denied any official move from the importer; however, he firmly reassured me: "Don't worry, if it gets too ugly we will replace it under warranty".
We'll see...


----------



## Neil M

Mine is going back to the dealer Monday morning for them to look at the seats


----------



## FinFerNan

Toshiba said:


> We could sue Audi under the sale of goods act. The seats are not as described. Audi describe them as Nappa Leather, the actual name is Crapper Leather.


 :lol: :lol:

Toshiba

I know these posts have been mostly about the seat base. But did the "joint" complaint you put in include the side bolsters too?

Fairly average build etc and I have only done 4000 miles or so. I am very careful when getting in and out of the car, yet the leather is already showing signs of wear.


----------



## Toshiba

Erm, i'd have to look at my other work laptop - but i cant im out of the country right now . I'm sure it was the base only i mentioned. The sides are easier to prove id guess....


----------



## FinFerNan

Toshiba said:


> Erm, i'd have to look at my other work laptop - but i cant im out of the country right now . I'm sure it was the base only i mentioned. The sides are easier to prove id guess....


OK thanks Tosh.


----------



## KAZZAJ

I have red nappa leather and have been keeping a close eye on mine - which are ok at the moment but I can see a little movement in the leather (1.2k miles, 3 months old).

The only other thing I've noticed on my seats is that there appears to be a lumpy ridge down the centre of the seat towards the back of it when I rub my hand over it - its directly in the centre of the seat - and it's noticable on the other seat but not as much. I don't feel the ridge or the lumpyness when I sit on the seat hence not noticing it until I rubbed it.

Has anyone else noticed this? (I now have visions of peeps going out and vigoriously rubbing their seats :lol: )

thanks
Karen.


----------



## iknight

KAZZAJ said:


> I have red nappa leather and have been keeping a close eye on mine - which are ok at the moment but I can see a little movement in the leather (1.2k miles, 3 months old).
> 
> The only other thing I've noticed on my seats is that there appears to be a lumpy ridge down the centre of the seat towards the back of it when I rub my hand over it - its directly in the centre of the seat - and it's noticable on the other seat but not as much. I don't feel the ridge or the lumpyness when I sit on the seat hence not noticing it until I rubbed it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? (I now have visions of peeps going out and vigoriously rubbing their seats :lol: )
> 
> thanks
> Karen.


That does sound spot on. There is definately something that doesn't seem to have any or much padding covering it. A balls up by Audi on this one - they now just need to come clean and sort it.


----------



## worldwider

KAZZAJ said:


> I have red nappa leather and have been keeping a close eye on mine - which are ok at the moment but I can see a little movement in the leather (1.2k miles, 3 months old).
> 
> The only other thing I've noticed on my seats is that there appears to be a lumpy ridge down the centre of the seat towards the back of it when I rub my hand over it - its directly in the centre of the seat - and it's noticable on the other seat but not as much. I don't feel the ridge or the lumpyness when I sit on the seat hence not noticing it until I rubbed it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? (I now have visions of peeps going out and vigoriously rubbing their seats :lol: )
> 
> thanks
> Karen.


I noticed this also!!! Straight away and I am 600 miles in and there is sag!

We need to get this sorted.


----------



## Toshiba

Things are in motion, lets see what happens.

As I've said, im not in any shape or form looking for a quick fix of swapping the covers as it will make no difference.


----------



## SB

Hi all,

My Sept 07 TTR has started showing signs of sagging after only 2000 miles and judging by the number of posts, it looks like a fair few people are in the same boat.

I have called the stealer and will be popping in this w/e to show him.

Does anyone have any thought regarding what is the best remedy? I'm guessing he will offer the cheapest fix but would like to go armed with some ideas myself.

Any thoughts?

SB


----------



## brittan

worldwider said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have red nappa leather and have been keeping a close eye on mine - which are ok at the moment but I can see a little movement in the leather (1.2k miles, 3 months old).
> 
> The only other thing I've noticed on my seats is that there appears to be a lumpy ridge down the centre of the seat towards the back of it when I rub my hand over it - its directly in the centre of the seat - and it's noticable on the other seat but not as much. I don't feel the ridge or the lumpyness when I sit on the seat hence not noticing it until I rubbed it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? (I now have visions of peeps going out and vigoriously rubbing their seats :lol: )
> 
> thanks
> Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this also!!! Straight away and I am 600 miles in and there is sag!
> 
> We need to get this sorted.
Click to expand...

 Yup, I noticed it too last time I gave the seats a clean & some leather treatment stuff. Can't feel it when I sit in the seat and at 5.4k miles I have no sagging of the seat.  And I'm not exactly a stick insect!


----------



## Reaperman

SB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Sept 07 TTR has started showing signs of sagging after only 2000 miles and judging by the number of posts, it looks like a fair few people are in the same boat.
> 
> I have called the stealer and will be popping in this w/e to show him.
> 
> Does anyone have any thought regarding what is the best remedy? I'm guessing he will offer the cheapest fix but would like to go armed with some ideas myself.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> SB


Get the dealer to replace the base - dont settle for anything less...

The fact that Audi are now shipping the latest TT's with an amended base is a confession of guilt...;-)


----------



## Toshiba

The amendment is not for the base as such, its the backing on the sides to reduce creasing.


----------



## piloTT

Reaperman said:


> SB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My Sept 07 TTR has started showing signs of sagging after only 2000 miles and judging by the number of posts, it looks like a fair few people are in the same boat.
> 
> I have called the stealer and will be popping in this w/e to show him.
> 
> Does anyone have any thought regarding what is the best remedy? I'm guessing he will offer the cheapest fix but would like to go armed with some ideas myself.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> SB
> 
> 
> 
> Get the dealer to replace the base - dont settle for anything less...
> 
> The fact that Audi are now shipping the latest TT's with an amended base is a confession of guilt...;-)
Click to expand...

Amended as from when??? Mine is a month old and looks like shit!


----------



## Greg-LB

Maybe I'm wrong but I can not remember anyone mentioning what the fix was that Audi put in place from VINXXX?? to stop the sagging.

Looking at the post from recent new owners the "fix" appears to be Audi crossing their fingers and hoping it will go away. Until Audi actually say what the design change is (if there is one) is it not a waste of time to keep changing bases of seats every few thousand miles?


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e....they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e....they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e....they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e.they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e. they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e....they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## SB

Went to stealers over the w/e....they took some pics and advised that they will be sent to Audi UK.

I will provide more information as and when they come back!


----------



## piloTT

Hey SB... Have you been to the dealers yet?


----------



## sico

piloTT said:


> Hey SB... Have you been to the dealers yet?


I think he went at the weekend? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

3 posts in total and 7 of them on this page :lol:


----------



## SB

ha ha ha...i'll blame a combination of fat fingers and PC problems!


----------



## Toshiba

UPDATE:

Audi Technical have admitted the problem on the submitted cars. 
The Technical Director is working on this issue personally with the factory in Germany to find a FIX to the issue we have reported. I have been told all the people who have submitted me their details will have their cars repaired with the fix the moment it is released.

I have been told the fix date is unknown as yet, 'but shouldnt be too long'.

Im not sure if this means weeks or what, so pls dont ask.

K


----------



## iknight

Toshiba said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Audi Technical have admitted the problem on the submitted cars.
> The Technical Director is working on this issue personally with the factory in Germany to find a FIX to the issue we have reported. I have been told all the people who have submitted me their details will have their cars repaired with the fix the moment it is released.
> 
> I have been told the fix date is unknown as yet, 'but shouldnt be too long'.
> 
> Im not sure if this means weeks or what, so pls dont ask.
> 
> K


Sounds like a great result that you've got there. Fingers crossed.

Cheers.


----------



## Reaperman

piloTT said:


> Hey SB... Have you been to the dealers yet?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Blimey the echo on this forum is getting worse.. :roll:

Blimey the echo on this forum is getting worse.. :roll:

Blimey the echo on this forum is getting worse.. :roll:

Blimey the echo on this forum is getting worse.. :roll:

Blimey the echo on this forum is getting worse.. :roll:

.................


----------



## piloTT

Just been it to complain about mine. Unfortunatly I did not get in on the original details that tosh sent to Audi as it was not so bad then:? Anyway...the car is 2 months old and 1,400miles. I was told that there is a 6 month / 6,000 mile limit on any claim for leather and it would be a one time replacement only, and that was just the base cover and not the complete base! I am not a happy bunny!


----------



## Jace

bollox
i had mine replaced and made it clear that every time it sags premeturly they will have to fix it.

contact AUDI UK customer services... there spot on and will instruct the dear to please you..... they are on your side not the stealers side in most cases...

best thing to do is to speak to the sales man you bought it off and lay it on thick infront of other customers. let him know how disapointed you are.


----------



## Reaperman

piloTT said:


> Just been it to complain about mine. Unfortunatly I did not get in on the original details that tosh sent to Audi as it was not so bad then:? Anyway...the car is 2 months old and 1,400miles. I was told that there is a 6 month / 6,000 mile limit on any claim for leather and it would be a one time replacement only, and that was just the base cover and not the complete base! I am not a happy bunny!


Thats not good and the 6month/6000 mile limit is sh1te....my TT is outside of this now so my visit to the dealer next week will be an interesting one as I have already told them about the issue.....

Clearly Audi have now admitted that there is a problem (Tosh's note above)...what is important is the definition of the fix....

A base cover replacement is only a "sticky plaster" fix and does not solve the real route of the problem IMHO....


----------



## Jace

In the words of the warrentee officer
"It may happen again you know"

To which i said
"well you will just have to fix it again then, should i book the courtesy car now then"

She didnt like that but i got my message across.


----------



## jmoors

Nice one Tosh. Thank you for dealing with it. Fingers crossed the solution is a permanent one.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toshiba said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Audi Technical have admitted the problem on the submitted cars.
> The Technical Director is working on this issue personally with the factory in Germany to find a FIX to the issue we have reported. I have been told all the people who have submitted me their details will have their cars repaired with the fix the moment it is released.
> 
> I have been told the fix date is unknown as yet, 'but shouldnt be too long'.
> 
> Im not sure if this means weeks or what, so pls dont ask.
> 
> K


Great News thanks Tosh


----------



## chilliman

Thanks Tosh - I guess thats why my dealer is advising me to hang fire on the new covers as there will be news coming soon!!


----------



## VeeDubDan

Do you think the "fix" when it arrives will be made available to all with saggy seats regardless of the car age and if you were on the list submitted to Audi?


----------



## hitchbloke

Likewise, thanks Tosh. Case of now waiting to see if Audi actually deliver.


----------



## KAZZAJ

not sure if I'm too late. Notice my seats have started to sag  despite my best efforts to be really careful.

Was planning to contact my local stealer to report the problem (plus the problem with my steering which is creaky).

let me know.

K


----------



## FinFerNan

No sagging here (yet?) but this is brilliant.

Well done Toshiba - this is what Forums like this should be all about. Top man [smiley=cheers.gif]

KAZZAJ - creaky steering? Does it sound like you a winding something up when parking? Sounds a bit like the creaking you hear on old boats as you turn the wheel? If so, mines started doing this.


----------



## KAZZAJ

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ - creaky steering? Does it sound like you a winding something up when parking? Sounds a bit like the creaking you hear on old boats as you turn the wheel? If so, mines started doing this.


yep, only does it at low speeds ie when trying to park. I think I'll have to get it booked in after I've had it repaired.


----------



## Toshiba

Pilot, Kazzaj and others, I've told Audi i have a more names than i submitted in the original complaint. When we get a result i'll pass your details on so we can all benefit. (if you want me to).


----------



## KAZZAJ

Toshiba said:


> Pilot, Kazzaj and others, I've told Audi i have a more names than i submitted in the original complaint. When we get a result i'll pass your details on so we can all benefit. (if you want me to).


that would be wonderful, thank you so much. Do you think it's worth me flagging to my stealer though? Just concerned of the 6 month deadline (mileage not a problem!).

K


----------



## Toshiba

Its upto you.

My car is over 6 months old and has done more than 5k.


----------



## Reaperman

Toshiba said:


> My car is over 6 months old and has done more than 5k.


Mine falls into this category too.....Lets see what my stealer says when I take mine in next week.... :wink: 
If all goes "Pete Tong" I'll drop you a line if that's ok Tosh..


----------



## KAZZAJ

Toshiba said:


> Its upto you.
> 
> My car is over 6 months old and has done more than 5k.


I think I'll flag it to them when I take it in for the steering wheel creak. Will be interesting to see what they say. You've had your seat bases replaced already haven't you?

Do you want me to take pics and supply you my details? Let me know what you need.

thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## Toshiba

No, i've not had the drivers seat replaced. I had the passenger replaced because i damaged it with a pizza box.


----------



## Neil M

Took mine into my dealer....1300 miles...within a hour called me back to say they were replacing the seat base under warrenty


----------



## fut1a

Thanks Tosh, great result


----------



## worldwider

Toshiba said:


> Pilot, Kazzaj and others, I've told Audi i have a more names than i submitted in the original complaint. When we get a result i'll pass your details on so we can all benefit. (if you want me to).


Good work Tosh - you should be commended!

I have the same problem, which I alluded to in an earlier post 1,100 miles - 3 weeks old!

I would be grateful if I could be added.

Thanks again.


----------



## brittan

FinFerNan said:


> No sagging here (yet?) but this is brilliant.
> 
> Well done Toshiba - this is what Forums like this should be all about. Top man [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> KAZZAJ - creaky steering? Does it sound like you a winding something up when parking? Sounds a bit like the creaking you hear on old boats as you turn the wheel? If so, mines started doing this.


Good one Tosh. I don't have a saggy seat but thanks for the effort on behalf of forum members anyway. 

Fin and KAZZAJ - creaky steering - sound like two replacement steering racks will be required.


----------



## VeeDubDan

If a revised list is submitted count me in as my drivers seat is saggy too.


----------



## Greg-LB

Well done Tosh; thanks for sticking with it.

I'll be another on the sagging seat list (round II).


----------



## PeaceOut

Great work Tosh.
Mines starting to sag 1 month / 1,300 miles.

Started noticing it at 500 miles. Sux...but glad to hear there's a solution.


----------



## ezzie

Sounds rather hopeful. Thanks for your efforts on this.


----------



## heywood

piloTT said:


> Just been it to complain about mine. Unfortunatly I did not get in on the original details that tosh sent to Audi as it was not so bad then:? Anyway...the car is 2 months old and 1,400miles. I was told that there is a 6 month / 6,000 mile limit on any claim for leather and it would be a one time replacement only, and that was just the base cover and not the complete base! I am not a happy bunny!


Is there any real basis in the 6 months/6000k idea, or are they just making it up as they go along? Unless it's written into the warranty where are they coming from?

I have had my eye off the ball on this - 6.5k and the drivers seat is looking fairly sloppy.

Think I will speak to the dealer about it anyway - this looks like a design/spec fault, not wear and tear.


----------



## piloTT

heywood said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been it to complain about mine. Unfortunatly I did not get in on the original details that tosh sent to Audi as it was not so bad then:? Anyway...the car is 2 months old and 1,400miles. I was told that there is a 6 month / 6,000 mile limit on any claim for leather and it would be a one time replacement only, and that was just the base cover and not the complete base! I am not a happy bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any real basis in the 6 months/6000k idea, or are they just making it up as they go along? Unless it's written into the warranty where are they coming from?
> 
> I have had my eye off the ball on this - 6.5k and the drivers seat is looking fairly sloppy.
> 
> Think I will speak to the dealer about it anyway - this looks like a design/spec fault, not wear and tear.
Click to expand...

Would be very interested to hear about what sort of response you get also....


----------



## Godzilla

Hi, I have just noticed that my seats are starting to show signs of 'sag' at 8k miles (11 months), even thought I have the Alcantara. Anyone else with Alcantara noticed this? Will the fix apply to these seats as well.

Tosh, Im sure the effort you have put in is appreciated by many forum members.

Well done


----------



## sheila

Toshiba said:


> Pilot, Kazzaj and others, I've told Audi i have a more names than i submitted in the original complaint. When we get a result i'll pass your details on so we can all benefit. (if you want me to).


Please can you put me on the list, my seat is starting to go the same way, although I have had the TT since March it is not used everyday and have only just done 4,000 miles so far, I suspect the seat is going to get worse.


----------



## GhosTTy

Toshiba said:


> Pilot, Kazzaj and others, I've told Audi i have a more names than i submitted in the original complaint. When we get a result i'll pass your details on so we can all benefit. (if you want me to).


Add me to the list please. I did post pictures, but not 'till after you'd submitted the list. Cheers. Email just sent to [email protected]

PS. Started to sag at less than 4000 miles!


----------



## Janitor

Godzilla said:


> Hi, I have just noticed that my seats are starting to show signs of 'sag' at 8k miles (11 months), even thought I have the Alcantara


----------



## piloTT

Thanks for all your effort Tosh.. Have emailed you my pics in case you get the chance to submit more at a later date.


----------



## Rebel

any knews abouth the "heavy-weight seat-problem"?

or did you all went into the gym, so you will loose weight? :lol:


----------



## jam225

Rebel your comments surprise me given that its clearly a design issue rather than a weight issue :wink:

My seat is being replaced in a weeks time when the car is in for its first service. After 9000 miles it looks like its done about 90000. At 12st 8 I'm hardly a bloater 

I've left my camera at the office but I'd be happy to post up a pic of my seat after 11 months and 9000 miles.

My next car has the same design of seat but I have specced alcantara inserts for the upholsery mainly due to my own experience of the seats in the TT


----------



## Wallsendmag

jam225 said:


> Rebel your comments surprise me given that its clearly a design issue rather than a weight issue :wink:
> 
> My seat is being replaced in a weeks time when the car is in for its first service. After 9000 miles it looks like its done about 90000. At 12st 8 I'm hardly a bloater
> 
> I've left my camera at the office but I'd be happy to post up a pic of my seat after 11 months and 9000 miles.
> 
> My next car has the same design of seat but I have specced alcantara inserts for the upholsery mainly due to my own experience of the seats in the TT


Ignore him he's foreign :wink:


----------



## jam225

wallsendmag said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel your comments surprise me given that its clearly a design issue rather than a weight issue :wink:
> 
> My seat is being replaced in a weeks time when the car is in for its first service. After 9000 miles it looks like its done about 90000. At 12st 8 I'm hardly a bloater
> 
> I've left my camera at the office but I'd be happy to post up a pic of my seat after 11 months and 9000 miles.
> 
> My next car has the same design of seat but I have specced alcantara inserts for the upholsery mainly due to my own experience of the seats in the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him he's foreign :wink:
Click to expand...

Have done for months but I was bored and fancied a bit of sport with him :lol:


----------



## mung

I have of course got this "Common" problem also, although I am concerned about the 6 months/6250 miles warranty. When looking at the terms and conditions of the Audi Warranty it states:

Items where the lifetime of the component is or can be influenced by driving style and external
factors will only be considered under the terms of the warranty for a period of six months or 6,250 miles (whichever is soonest). Beyond that limit, the defects must be classified as wear and tear and will not be covered by the Audi warranty.
Components subject to wear and tear are as follows:
Brake linings and disc pads
Clutch release bearings
Clutch pressure plates and centre plates
Tyres
Wiper blades (wiper rubbers have no warranty owing to their conditions of use)
Seat and backrest covers
Floor coverings
Spark plugs
Batteries for key fobs and alarms
Light bulbs

Link to this is:
http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 0.File.pdf

Although if this is identified as a common TT problem it surely can not be seen as wear and tear, but design fault!?!


----------



## sane eric

Toshiba said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Audi Technical have admitted the problem on the submitted cars.
> The Technical Director is working on this issue personally with the factory in Germany to find a FIX to the issue we have reported. I have been told all the people who have submitted me their details will have their cars repaired with the fix the moment it is released.
> 
> I have been told the fix date is unknown as yet, 'but shouldnt be too long'.
> 
> Im not sure if this means weeks or what, so pls dont ask.
> 
> K


Haven't kept up with this thread, until now. Done 1500 miles in month 1, will keep an eye on the seat. Thanks Tosh for the effort you have put in.


----------



## Rebel

Maybe you all jump into the car, instead of sit down like a normal person does :lol:


----------



## davesea

Tosh,

What if we have only recently taken delivery and now have the problem, Do we send the details to Tosh or direct to Audi CS?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Rebel

i think this would be a nice solution....
i just mailed it to AUDI.AG....


----------



## sico

mung said:


> I have of course got this "Common" problem also, although I am concerned about the 6 months/6250 miles warranty. When looking at the terms and conditions of the Audi Warranty it states:
> 
> Items where the lifetime of the component is or can be influenced by driving style and external
> factors will only be considered under the terms of the warranty for a period of six months or 6,250 miles (whichever is soonest). Beyond that limit, the defects must be classified as wear and tear and will not be covered by the Audi warranty.
> Components subject to wear and tear are as follows:
> Brake linings and disc pads
> Clutch release bearings
> Clutch pressure plates and centre plates
> Tyres
> Wiper blades (wiper rubbers have no warranty owing to their conditions of use)
> Seat and backrest covers
> Floor coverings
> Spark plugs
> Batteries for key fobs and alarms
> Light bulbs
> 
> Link to this is:
> http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 0.File.pdf
> 
> Although if this is identified as a common TT problem it surely can not be seen as wear and tear, but design fault!?!


Yes. If they try pulling that one - which hopefully they wont for two reasons:

1, customer retention.
2, media and bad publicity (as with dashpod).

The great thing about this forum is we are a group, a very big group and as a group we communicate and can work together.


----------



## Reaperman

sico said:


> mung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have of course got this "Common" problem also, although I am concerned about the 6 months/6250 miles warranty. When looking at the terms and conditions of the Audi Warranty it states:
> 
> Items where the lifetime of the component is or can be influenced by driving style and external
> factors will only be considered under the terms of the warranty for a period of six months or 6,250 miles (whichever is soonest). Beyond that limit, the defects must be classified as wear and tear and will not be covered by the Audi warranty.
> Components subject to wear and tear are as follows:
> Brake linings and disc pads
> Clutch release bearings
> Clutch pressure plates and centre plates
> Tyres
> Wiper blades (wiper rubbers have no warranty owing to their conditions of use)
> Seat and backrest covers
> Floor coverings
> Spark plugs
> Batteries for key fobs and alarms
> Light bulbs
> 
> Link to this is:
> http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 0.File.pdf
> 
> Although if this is identified as a common TT problem it surely can not be seen as wear and tear, but design fault!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If they try pulling that one - which hopefully they wont for two reasons:
> 
> 1, customer retention.
> 2, media and bad publicity (as with dashpod).
> 
> The great thing about this forum is we are a group, a very big group and as a group we communicate and can work together.
Click to expand...

Fair point
But surely the problem is with the seat "sqwab" (spelling..?) construction and not the seat covering....

UPDATE (17.23)

Just got back from the dealer following my 1st service....
Queried the seat issue and I too had the "warranty statement as above" but they have asked Audi Technicle if there is a known issue... :wink:

I'm not holding my breath..


----------



## Rebel

Those who think that Audi.AG will replace the leather, live in a dreamworld.
if they replace one seat, for this "problem" they can replace them all. Because internet will spread the news.

If i was a manager at Audi.AG i would stick to the rules written above by Mung.
Those who don't like it, by a BMW next time.
But don't think the leather will be better over there. 
Leather is leather....if you want something that stay's flat, buy this......


----------



## DavdG

Same problem here First seat cover replacecad 2400 miles. Just tried again but advised this is normal wear and tear. Mileage now 6500.  
Should have returned earlier as started to sag not long after replacement.

Will try Audi UK and an email to Auto Express to see if they have problem on their long term test TT.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> Those who think that Audi.AG will replace the leather, live in a dreamworld.
> if they replace one seat, for this "problem" they can replace them all. Because internet will spread the news.
> 
> If i was a manager at Audi.AG i would stick to the rules written above by Mung.
> Those who don't like it, by a BMW next time.
> But don't think the leather will be better over there.
> Leather is leather....if you want something that stay's flat, buy this......


Its not the leather its the seat base underneath that's the problem.


----------



## Rebel

realy wallsendmag?

So it's not because you are all too heavy?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> realy wallsendmag?
> 
> So it's not because you are all too heavy?


no, its those daft mainland europeans screwing things up again.


----------



## Rebel

German is the second country in the world when it get's to export products....

Why don't you build you're own TT in the UK?

Oh let me guess, they tried, but they went bankrupt just like MG and the rest (ROVER, Jaguar, etc etc) :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Nope. We outsourced it to the hungarians.


----------



## Reaperman

Rebel said:


> Those who think that Audi.AG will replace the leather, live in a dreamworld.
> if they replace one seat, for this "problem" they can replace them all. Because internet will spread the news.
> 
> If i was a manager at Audi.AG i would stick to the rules written above by Mung.
> Those who don't like it, by a BMW next time.
> But don't think the leather will be better over there.
> Leather is leather....if you want something that stay's flat, buy this......


Rebel....you're such a Muppet and so wrong...

My two previous cars both had leather seats and neither had any sign of the wear that the MKII TT is showing - dont tar all manufacturers with the same brush m8.... :wink:


----------



## hitchbloke

Rebel said:



> German is the second country in the world when it get's to export products....quote]
> 
> Good job Eurpoean Union funding was there to bail them out when they underwent re-unification then :wink:


----------



## mapen

What is the issue with the seat base and what should I be looking for?

regards
:? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan

mapen said:


> What is the issue with the seat base and what should I be looking for?
> 
> regards
> :? [smiley=cheers.gif]


Use this link: http://www.tt-portal.co.uk/

Then follow the link to "Known Problems" - "Interior" and "Leather Seats"


----------



## AidenL

Mine have gone the same way too - my wife drives it mostly, and shes all of 8 and a half stone........ :roll:


----------



## mapen

Guys
Are we talking problems with the finish ie leather or the seat itself ie spring or whatever going?

thanks


----------



## ezzie

It just wrinkles rather prematurely after minimal use.


----------



## stuartlowb

There was an R8 at the Stealers today - the seats in that are the same as the TT and they were sagging in the demo model already. Bad enough in a Â£32k car but in a Â£90k one !!


----------



## Rebel

That just improves that the seat's are okay...


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> That just improves that the seat's are okay...


NahanahnahnahnahnahnahanhnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahanahnahNahanahnahnahnahnahnahanhnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahanahnahNahanahnahnahnahnahnahanhnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahanahnahNahanahnahnahnahnahnahanhnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahnahanahnah
I can't hear you.


----------



## shamster

Mine was in at the dealers last week - mileage now 2600 and seat sagging is happening ( . The technician agreed that it was a problem, took photo's and said he'd submit to Audi and let me know the feedback.


----------



## Rebel

Those good old seat's in the MK1 where just perfect......wheren't they?

ROFL !!!!










This car is 4 year's old......even my grandma from 92 years old looks better.


----------



## jam225

:roll: Clearly not looked after

Heres a pic of my seats from my old MK1 after 5 years and 48k miles










Bolsters and centre panels were totally A1, my Mk2 seat on the other hand is being replaced on Wed after 11 months and 9k miles


----------



## jam225

And just to compare my MK2 seat 5 mins ago [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## sico

Rebel said:


> Those good old seat's in the MK1 where just perfect......wheren't they?
> 
> ROFL !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car is 4 year's old......even my grandma from 92 years old looks better.


You would be hard pushed to find seats like this on a MK1 mine was 7 years old and my seats looked new! I used to look after them as I do any car with leather seats.

P.S I know your grandma and your a lier.


----------



## Rebel

did anyone notice that the A5 has the same "problem" ..
i saw today the third one with some bulbs in the leather.
the a5 has the same stitches and proberly the same foam/springs/base below the seat's.

anyway, on a dutchboard their is also a member with a R8 who has already some bulbs.

Therefore i will say it again for those who are def and blind....

Audi doesn't replace the leather or the seat's. Those bulb's are "normal" for leather they will say.

Only if they where stupip they would replace it. Because than they could replace every TT, A5 and R8 within the next year.....
And because they build car's to make profit, they won't replace it.

Those who still believe in fairytailes , please wait till you got new seat's. (with the same "problem")
By the time the "problem" is solved in your car, i'm driving the MK3 ..... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Any idea on the spec of the MK3s?


----------



## Rebel

yep...

But it's all very secret...

Only thing i can tell, they are testing a new fabric for the seat's in the MK3.
And they are almost sure that the bulb-scandal from the MK2 will be forgotten after they introduce the new MK3 with these new seat's....


----------



## jam225

Rebel said:


> did anyone notice that the A5 has the same "problem" ..
> i saw today the third one with some bulbs in the leather.
> the a5 has the same stitches and proberly the same foam/springs/base below the seat's.
> 
> anyway, on a dutchboard their is also a member with a R8 who has already some bulbs.
> 
> Therefore i will say it again for those who are def and blind....
> 
> Audi doesn't replace the leather or the seat's. Those bulb's are "normal" for leather they will say.
> 
> Only if they where stupip they would replace it. Because than they could replace every TT, A5 and R8 within the next year.....
> And because they build car's to make profit, they won't replace it.
> 
> Those who still believe in fairytailes , please wait till you got new seat's. (with the same "problem")
> By the time the "problem" is solved in your car, i'm driving the MK3 ..... :lol:


As usual you are talking out of your rear end Rebel.

I'm getting my seat base replaced tomorrow. Good Audi dealerships that value THEIR customers ARE replacing them


----------



## AidenL

jam225 said:


> And just to compare my MK2 seat 5 mins ago [smiley=toilet.gif]


Mine are just like that - and it has gotten much worse over the past week or so :evil:


----------



## Rebel

Good luck Jam.

But do you realy think the next seat will be better? hahahaha... :wink:


----------



## jam225

I don't realy care Rebel as my next car is specced with alcantara inserts  and luck has nothing to do with it I trust my dealership 100%.

That is why I am up at 5.30am to drive for 2.5 hours so they can sort this out for me. I have an Audi garage literally 2mins down the road from my house but I prefer to travel to a dealer that I trust and know will do a good job for me.

Seriously Rebel if you don't care about this issue (which is real) please stop clogging up this thread with pointless, inflamatory posts, its a real sign of insecurity :wink:


----------



## hitchbloke

Point well made. If you haven't got anything worthwhile to contribute to the debate Rebel then please refrain from posting. You were mildly amusing once, becoming an irritant later, finally morphing into a full blown bore.


----------



## chilliman

my dealer has OK'd replacing mine but still waiting for further information regarding a permanent fix!?

Getting fed up waiting now - now do I get seat base replaced or carring on waiting?????????????


----------



## Rebel

Latest new's Chilliman...



X4RCN said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> The seat problem even though they have been replaced, i am sorry to say that the sagging is appearing again.
> 
> I will take some piccies when i can brave the cold outside and have a camera to hand.
> 
> Karen


But let's wait a few months, maybe JAM has the sollution for us all. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Hi,

As previously posted Audi Customer Services have accepted the problem based on the photos of the cars I (we) originally submitted. 
Thank-you to those of you who took the time and effort to assist getting this started. It was originally very hard to get this moving and most people seemed rather backward at coming forward!

Again as I've previously said, if you push your dealer hard enough some are willing to replace the covers, however this is pointless IMO and it will just delay/postpone the inevitable. (This is my sole opinion and is based on my own experience and im not looking for a debate on it).

I'm not saying do or don't have them replaced, only expressing my view.

I'm hoping for an update from ACS after xmas with regards to a 'fix' for the problem.

As a side note i have been contacted by staff writer for a popular weekly car magazine who seems to be interested in our collective problem. 
I believe they run a 3.2 TTC in Condor and like to put bikes in the back - but no names as yet 
I cant really add anymore on this front as I'm not clear where or what they are willing to do or help with at this stage. I have emailed them this morning and if and when i get any news i will post it.

Tosh.


----------



## sico

Toshiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> As previously posted Audi Customer Services have accepted the problem based on the photos of the cars I (we) originally submitted.
> Thank-you to those of you who took the time and effort to assist getting this started. It was originally very hard to get this moving and most people seemed rather backward at coming forward!
> 
> Again as I've previously said, if you push your dealer hard enough some are willing to replace the covers, however this is pointless IMO and it will just delay/postpone the inevitable. (This is my sole opinion and is based on my own experience and im not looking for a debate on it).
> 
> I'm not saying do or don't have them replaced, only expressing my view.
> 
> I'm hoping for an update from ACS after xmas with regards to a 'fix' for the problem.
> 
> As a side note i have been contacted by staff writer for a popular weekly car magazine who seems to be interested in our collective problem.
> I believe they run a 3.2 TTC in Condor and like to put bikes in the back - but no names as yet
> I cant really add anymore on this front as I'm not clear where or what they are willing to do or help with at this stage. I have emailed them this morning and if and when i get any news i will post it.
> 
> Tosh.


I agree, but how long should we wait for the official recall?


----------



## syc23

Toshiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> As previously posted Audi Customer Services have accepted the problem based on the photos of the cars I (we) originally submitted.
> Thank-you to those of you who took the time and effort to assist getting this started. It was originally very hard to get this moving and most people seemed rather backward at coming forward!
> 
> Again as I've previously said, if you push your dealer hard enough some are willing to replace the covers, however this is pointless IMO and it will just delay/postpone the inevitable. (This is my sole opinion and is based on my own experience and im not looking for a debate on it).
> 
> I'm not saying do or don't have them replaced, only expressing my view.
> 
> I'm hoping for an update from ACS after xmas with regards to a 'fix' for the problem.
> 
> As a side note i have been contacted by staff writer for a popular weekly car magazine who seems to be interested in our collective problem.
> I believe they run a 3.2 TTC in Condor and like to put bikes in the back - but no names as yet
> I cant really add anymore on this front as I'm not clear where or what they are willing to do or help with at this stage. I have emailed them this morning and if and when i get any news i will post it.
> 
> Tosh.


I had a problem with paint bubbling underneath the paintwork on the front wings on my Lotus Elise amongst other problems (10 visits to the garage in 1 year  ). Lotus was not particularly helpful so I contacted Auto Express who ran a story and before the story was printed, Lotus sorted out all the problems and even gave me a sports exhaust as a goodwill gesture 

What made me contact the press was that the inspector for the paint defect told me that receiving any form of compensation was out of the question because if they did that they would need to treat everyone the same :evil:


----------



## Zideredup

Tosh, there is no debate regarding replacement covers. They WILL go the same way as the originals until Audi have sorted a fix. I had mine replaced a few months ago and its already just as bad as it was before repacement.


----------



## chilliman

Sounds like I am better off hanging fire on the replacement for the moment?????

The dealer does assure me that the offer the seat base replacement has no "time limit" as I reported the issue so early in the cars life!!!!!!!!!?????????

Tosh - thanks for your continued assistance with this, I am doing my bit by keeping badgering the customer services manager at my dealer for an update


----------



## Rebel

Wise words Toshiba.

Those who are pressing the dealer for new leather, will have the same "problem" after a few months.

The only solution for this "problem" is a stiffer/harder foam base below the leather. And the curve from the base which is rounded "inside" should be flater. This also can be fixed with a new foam/base.
These words are from an expert who makes customized leather seat's.

All the other crap, abouth bad leather etc etc doesn't bring the solution.
Audi won't replace all the leather in every sold car.

Maybe.......maybe if there will be enough complains, Audi will bring an "update" on the foam/base. Replacing the foam/base for a stiffer/harder and more flat one can simply done by the dealer and will take maximum 90 minutes.

The bulbs who are already in the leather can be straighten to the back, where the leather is fixed on a fabric, and than to the chair.
The new base, which will be less curved stiffer and a little higher (specialy the part at the end) is the only solution.

If you don't believe me, visit a professional company when it comes to leather seat's.

Complaining every day in 10 threads, won't help anything. The only way is to mail Toshiba with pictures and wait till Audi.AG comes with their final answere.
But keep in mind, that Audi.AG can come with an answere, that the bulb's are a "normal" reaction from leather in seat's.
No judge will tell that they have to replace it. It all depends on the goodwill from Audi.AG.
And this "problem" is totaly different than the "dash/clock" problem in the MK1, some years ago. That was an technical problem. Now we are talking abouth leather....

In the meantime......why don't you enjoy the car? 
Just put you ass on the bulbs, and push the throttle to the floor.
Because there's the real driving-fun......

Rob


----------



## Janitor

Rob - you post 'don't keep complaining on here' in a thread that forms the very basis of a complaint which has been recognised!!! Seems a little odd that you also say it won't work

Everyone knows that what lies below the leather is the part that needs sorting - so in turn, please stop saying you know the reason and that we all need to listen to you. We know thanks!!!

Furthermore, if Audi have charged and been paid accordingly for a poorly designed sub-standard product, then they will need to acknowledge this and rectify it. Do one and they'll have to treat everyone the same. The process has already begun so how can you say it never will..?

:roll:

:?


----------



## Rebel

Janitor maybe you must read my post again.

There are a lot of people who still think it's the leather. Also people who think by replacing the leather the problem will be solved. Just read the threads....and you will see.

People like you, are looking like an buch of old grandma's...
Every single day the same shit about those tiny bulb's....my god.....grow up.

Toshiba has written this to Audi, and those who want to do their contribute can mail him their pic's. Toshiba will post new's as soon as he nows more.
Read his post, and remark the words, that replacing don't help anything in this stage.
So stop complaining every day. You all give Audi and the MK2, which is a fantastic car, a very bad name.
Those who don't like the car, or think they can get better vallue for their money, just buy a other brand next time.

You all sound like a group of sissy's. Every day the same moaning and complains. Do you realy think Audi.AG read these threads every day?
If you want to make a statement, than write to carmagazines and newspaper.....

let me guess? too much work? it's better to let Toshiba do all the dirty work?

And as far as, the "expensive designed product" ...
From which planet do you come?
It's a normal TT, with some bling-bling parts in the interior in it........it's no Buggati Veyron.......for god's sake????

Janitor.....a forum is to chair information and to make some fun............not to complain in every thread abouth the tiny bulb's.

It's obvious that you didn't get my first post.


----------



## Toshiba

we have such harmony.
Im struggling to understand why i keep coming back. :?


----------



## FinFerNan

Well as I think I have said before Tosh. I don't have this problem (done about 5k miles) But I agree with Reb's sentiments that your continued involvement is appreciated.


----------



## brittan

Similar mileage and no saggy bottom for me either. 
S' funny how a post designed to collect up people who have the same problem and press for a resolution from Audi descends into a series of inflammatory and unhelpful comments which nobody finds amusing any more.
Now who did that?


----------



## Janitor

Rebel said:


> lots of things...


Rob, you've not read any of mine then either. I don't have leather let alone be constantly moaning about it :?

I have said before though that Tosh is doing an excellent job with this for those members suffering the problem

You have PM by the way


----------



## hitchbloke

Concur what others have already stated Tosh. You're doing a stirling job sir on our behalf and it's much appreaciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel

i think this will be a longgg thread.... sort of never ending story

For those who are interesting....i do have have some bulb's (not as much as on some pic's, but i'm proberly a little bit more carefull than others. You can get in a lower car in different way's)
And my dealer does know from the problem. So does Audi.NL. 
But there's nothing wrong with the leather, because when the bulb's are stretched and straightend, they are gone.
I could go for a replacement, but than it would be there after some months. Because the bulb's can show up quickly.
So, i wait, till Audi react's. And because this is my 11th new car, and i had more "problems" like these, in the past, i know that these things don't go quickly.

The people who think that's things like these must go quickly, proberly don't have a clue, how these things work.
It's not a re-call for safety-problem's. 
And Audi must be sure which solution they must bring out, because proberly every owner from a MK2 will read this, on the internet and in carmagazines. 
And second, if Audi inmediatly would come with a re-call for the seat's, this would bring more damge than good.
The Mk2 is still in the running, and there are many orders.

If you think that those 24 (are there 24?) owners on this forum with a complain abouth some tiny bulbs would get Audi's marketing strategy out of direction, than you are wrong.
Like i said before, these tiny bulb's are also visible in the A5, and in the R8.

I think you should stop complaining every day please. You just sound like a bunch of sissy's.

24 owners........on more than 100.000 car's????


----------



## hitchbloke

24 owners out of 100,000 cars?!?! Rebel, you're assuming that all 100,000 owners are using this site and that only 24 of them have reported the problem. Moreover, you're also incorrectly assuming that everyone of those 100,000 cars purchased came fitted with nappa leather.

If you're going to quote statistics then lets have some rigour rather than quoting figures that uphold your opinion/theories.

I understand what you are saying in that this may take a little time to resolve but you're wide of the mark if you think it doesn't matter to Audi. Why wouldn't it? Just one news story in a high volume car periodical and Audi will capitulate.

In the meantime let's just be a little more patient. However, I would recommend anybody with this problem to bring it to their local dealers attention now.


----------



## Rebel

100.000 was just a number...don't know how many MK2's , A5's and R8's are sold till know.
But i do now, that i saw many, many car's from other brands on the IAA in Frankfurt with also some bulb's in the leather.
Just give it a look on a bmw-forum.

But it looks more and more that Audi-owners think they are special.

Anyway, like you said, let's wait and have patient.
And it doens't matter if your car is 5 months old or, 1 year and 5 months old. If Audi will come with a solution, they all will have the same threatment. Therefore everyone should bring this to his dealer.
And my advice is, just enjoy the rest off the car and leave the seat's for what they are.


----------



## Rebel

And i think the designer from the new design stitches in the MK2, A5, R8, is sended to siberia (USSR) The poor fellow...


----------



## Arne

I have had a look at the seat base on several other "premium" cars, and this "problem" is rather common also for non-Audi cars in the same or higher price segment.

It would be nice if it wasn't so, but leather comes with it's pro and cons....

I would be very surpriced if Audi finds a solution AND give a "free fix" for all cars allready delivered.....


----------



## Janitor

Indeed Rob... and here he is testing his equally excellent heated windscreen


----------



## Rebel

Thank you Arne, this is what i was trying to say to some members.
Some people are just making rumours and trying to create a angry atmosphere, abouth something which is not as strange as some people think.
I just try to give a reasonable explanation why Audi won''t react inmidiatly, and why maybe there won't be a re-call., so people don't get upset more and more. Let's stay realistic, please.

I had a magnetic-ride-demper problem for more than 3 months, before they could find it and fix it. i've learned that it aint' worth the time and energy to get upset abouth these things.

Audi is aware of this problem by know, do you realy think they never saw a car with this kind of leather on their office?
Do you think that there are no MK2's in germany or on the Audi-crew?


----------



## Toshiba

It isn't worth getting upset about, I agree. But a bit of support and consideration would be nice from all the forum users.

For what its worth i have @40 people who have contacted me, as a % of the MKII owners on here i would say thats high (IMO). I dont know the number of regulars we have but, it seems most believe this to be a problem.

Not going to be pulled into the debate any further than that really.
I prefer the FWD debates :?

PS this is aimed at no one,


----------



## Scooby-Doo

The poll I posted had about 80% of cars with this problem,how many of the other 20% had alcantara instead I don't know,but 80% seems to show that the seats are a major problem.


----------



## GhosTTy

Rebel said:


> I just try to give a reasonable explanation why Audi won''t react inmidiatly, and why maybe there won't be a re-call., so people don't get upset more and more. Let's stay realistic, please.
> 
> I had a magnetic-ride-demper problem for more than 3 months, before they could find it and fix it. i've learned that it aint' worth the time and energy to get upset abouth these things.


You have such a 'selective' memory. IIRC you got VERY agitated over your dodgy dampers! You threatened to get rid of the car and never buy another Audi!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92378&highlight=suspension+noice

And, they're not bulbs, they're bulges. You must have something else on your mind... it wouldn't be Tulips from Amsterdam would it? :lol:
.


----------



## Rebel

Thank you Ghostty for your contribution. 
And just like you did, i write also my story downhere...

Maybe you should read it? (and sorry for my very bad english, i'm dutch, and i can speak only dutch, german, french and a little bit english)

The major-problem is in the first place the stitches. They should have put some more stitches in the part to the back. 
Audi will never replaced all the leather in every build car till now. And think at all the things that can go wron...different leather colour etc etc.. No way this ever will happen. 
So forget that option.

A stiffer foam/base would be the second option. It will be better than, but it's not an insurance that the bulges will stay away complete. 
But than again, this is also a very complicated re-call and also very expensive.

So i think this is also no option.

I tell you what will happen...

Audi will change the stitches design or the foambase in their next productionline on the A5 and the MK2. 
And further no big deal.

It's a unwritten law, that the first year's edition from a new model can have these problem's. It happen's now, and it will happen again. 
Those who think, they will get Audi on their knees, live in a dreamworld.

Just enjoy your car, and if you can handle these "major problem's" in live, than never buy a first edition car.


----------



## sico

Rebel said:



> Thank you Ghostty for your contribution.
> And just like you did, i write also my story downhere...
> 
> Maybe you should read it? (and sorry for my very bad english, i'm dutch, and i can speak only dutch, german, french and a little bit english)
> 
> The major-problem is in the first place the stitches. They should have put some more stitches in the part to the back.
> Audi will never replaced all the leather in every build car till now. And think at all the things that can go wron...different leather colour etc etc.. No way this ever will happen.
> So forget that option.
> 
> A stiffer foam/base would be the second option. It will be better than, but it's not an insurance that the bulges will stay away complete.
> But than again, this is also a very complicated re-call and also very expensive.
> 
> So i think this is also no option.
> 
> I tell you what will happen...
> 
> Audi will change the stitches design or the foambase in their next productionline on the A5 and the MK2.
> And further no big deal.
> 
> It's a unwritten law, that the first year's edition from a new model can have these problem's. It happen's now, and it will happen again.
> Those who think, they will get Audi on their knees, live in a dreamworld.
> 
> Just enjoy your car, and if you can handle these "major problem's" in live, than never buy a first edition car.


*Rebel as Ghostty says your post read:*

"I'm glad when i got rid of the car. 
If they can't fix the problem at AUDI.NL i turn the car in. 
Spoke today my dealer, and he will proberly take the car in. I will take my lost, and Audi.AG can s*ck my c*ck.

I swear, i never buy a Audi again, this was my 5th and my last one..."

*So why are you so p*ssed of with Audi? Surley these things happen? Just enjoy your car.*


----------



## Rebel

Sico at that time i had a defect magnetic demping system.
They couldn't find the problem. It was a technical problem, and it could be dangerous also. Specialy the way i drive (instead of some grandma's over here)
So if Audi couldn't fix that problem i would return the car indeed. My dealer would have take it back, with some lost. 
So nothing special.

But the problem you and the rest from the grandma's on this forum have, is not a technical problem. It's a cosmetic problem.... it's the same like a wife who is complaining the whole day, because her eyeshadow make-up isn't the same as she had before.

But now that we all have decided to keep this thread sticky, it is getting funny. So please don't stop complaining, i start to like it ... it makes me laugh.

Even Elvis is back to live from all the laughing..


----------



## marky9074

Rebel said:


> It's a unwritten law, that the first year's edition from a new model can have these problem's. It happen's now, and it will happen again.
> Those who think, they will get Audi on their knees, live in a dreamworld.


Dashpod


----------



## Singletrack

Fascinating stuff...from what I've seen of the pics posted in this thread, this is a non-issue. But watch this space anyway...after all, the R8 has the same seats.


----------



## tt200

Rebel - I honestly don't know where you are coming from.

The seats are rubbish. The sagging leather is unsightly and makes me feel despondent every time time I open the door of an otherwise enjoyable car. Worse still as they sag more and more they become less comfortable.

I have already changed the car once because of the seats and don't feel like doing it again.

I am sure you are right that Audi will resist a recall but that doesn't mean that those affected shouldn't try and get them fixed. You are equally right that Audi must be fully aware of the problem and are hoping it will go away.

What amazes me is how the seats ever got into production into the first place let alone be replicated in other models. One can only assume that they either let their stylists take precedence over their engineers and quality control staff or that they are incredibly cheap to make. It also makes one wonder how many other less visible parts of the car have been compromised in the same way.

As for being a trivial defect it is no different from any other aspect of the car. We have all paid good money and should expect and demand reasonable treatment. The fact that it is not a safety issue is also irrelevant. Had the paint been peeling of the bonnet of every other car it would have been dealt with immediately. I suspect that even you would be mildly exercised.


----------



## ezzie

Well said, couldn't agree more.


----------



## iknight

tt200 that is a spot on assement. Sums it up exactly.


----------



## Reaperman

tt200 said:


> Rebel - I honestly don't know where you are coming from.
> 
> The seats are rubbish. The sagging leather is unsightly and makes me feel despondent every time time I open the door of an otherwise enjoyable car. Worse still as they sag more and more they become less comfortable.
> 
> I have already changed the car once because of the seats and don't feel like doing it again.
> 
> I am sure you are right that Audi will resit a recall but that doesn't mean that those affected shouldn't try and get them fixed. You are equally right that Audi must be fully aware of the problem and are hoping it will go away.
> 
> What amazes me is how the seats ever got into production into the first place let alone be replicated in other models. One can only assume that they either let their stylists take precedence over their engineers and quality control staff or that they are incredibly cheap to make. It also makes one wonder how many other less visible parts of the car have been compromised in the same way.
> 
> As for being a trivial defect it is no different from any other aspect of the car. We have all paid good money and should expect and demand reasonable treatment. The fact that it is not a safety issue is also irrelevant. Had the paint been peeling of the bonnet of every other car it would have been dealt with immediately. I suspect that even you would be mildly exercised.


Very well put...I would also suggest that the 6k/6month warranty on the leather seats also suggest that Audi are not overly committed to a "quality" product.....I had a leather seat replaced in my 04 Celica Tsport after 2 1/2 yrs with over 50k on the clock.....


----------



## sico

Reaperman said:


> tt200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel - I honestly don't know where you are coming from.
> 
> The seats are rubbish. The sagging leather is unsightly and makes me feel despondent every time time I open the door of an otherwise enjoyable car. Worse still as they sag more and more they become less comfortable.
> 
> I have already changed the car once because of the seats and don't feel like doing it again.
> 
> I am sure you are right that Audi will resit a recall but that doesn't mean that those affected shouldn't try and get them fixed. You are equally right that Audi must be fully aware of the problem and are hoping it will go away.
> 
> What amazes me is how the seats ever got into production into the first place let alone be replicated in other models. One can only assume that they either let their stylists take precedence over their engineers and quality control staff or that they are incredibly cheap to make. It also makes one wonder how many other less visible parts of the car have been compromised in the same way.
> 
> As for being a trivial defect it is no different from any other aspect of the car. We have all paid good money and should expect and demand reasonable treatment. The fact that it is not a safety issue is also irrelevant. Had the paint been peeling of the bonnet of every other car it would have been dealt with immediately. I suspect that even you would be mildly exercised.
> 
> 
> 
> Very well put...I would also suggest that the 6k/6month warranty on the leather seats also suggest that Audi are not overly committed to a "quality" product.....I had a leather seat replaced in my 04 Celica Tsport after 2 1/2 yrs with over 50k on the clock.....
Click to expand...

Agreed, now Rebel we understand your happy with your seats but we are not so let us get on with getting ours fixed and you can keep your old saggy ones.
I take it that if there is a recall you wont be taking your car back?


----------



## Rebel

First my seat's aren't as 'bad" as your's....second, i don't think it will do much if 40 english keep boring complaining on the internet every day.

Some of you are that stupid maybe, but i think that the dealers can do more than all these stupid and ridiculous threads.

Any idea how many car's with these stitches are sold yet?
Do you still think they didn't get the message at Audi.AG?

Leather is leather. And in every brochure you can read about waranty on leather. No car-brand gives waranty against bulges.
But, okay, let's keep this thread sticky, and keep complaining......i'm in...

Who's next? Anyone who wants to complain ? feel free :wink:


----------



## DavdG

for info Audi UK advised me this fault has not been reported to them with no similar cases on their databsase :? and refuse to replace my seat cover using the "Wear and tear" warranty excuse. I quote from their reponse:
"...As per our conversation on the 13 December 2007, I have passed your comments onto the relevant department and they acknowledge the fact you have experienced this fault, they inform me that this is not a known fault that Audi are aware of, although if there are sufficient cases Audi will call a recall on this part...."

I am pusuing a different approach now and will post an update if I get any further.


----------



## Toshiba

You expect them to say lots of people have a problem?


----------



## piloTT

Rebel said:


> First my seat's aren't as 'bad" as your's....second, i don't think it will do much if 40 english keep boring complaining on the internet every day.
> 
> Some of you are that stupid maybe, but i think that the dealers can do more than all these stupid and ridiculous threads.
> 
> Any idea how many car's with these stitches are sold yet?
> Do you still think they didn't get the message at Audi.AG?
> 
> Leather is leather. And in every brochure you can read about waranty on leather. No car-brand gives waranty against bulges.
> But, okay, let's keep this thread sticky, and keep complaining......i'm in...
> 
> Who's next? Anyone who wants to complain ? feel free :wink:


What a complete load of bollocks!!

Mine seat has 1500 miles and is a completebag of shite. Not only is the leather streached but the squab foam is soft to the point where I can feel parts of the seat frame on my arse! (not that big either). As you lot on the other side of the channel seem quite happy to bend over and take it, we however do not take it in the same manner as some of out european counterparts.


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> You expect them to say lots of people have a problem?


Dealer: Hello Mister DavidG, welcome ...everything alright?
David: No, my seat's have some bulges in the leather....

Dealer: Oh my god..............you too?? It's terrible, already 3500 UK TT-owners have their seat's replaced, and the problem is still there.
Dealer: Audi.AG has already slaughted 50.000 cow's for their leather, and still no solution for the leather-problem.

Maybe the best device is, to order some BMW-chairs and fix them in the MK2.


----------



## hitchbloke

Rebel

I recently wrote a post in which I said you were once amusing, became mildly irritating and have now morphed into a complete bore. I also forgot to mention your are a complete and utter tool (I'm sure there's no need to translate)

I wish you'd get off your high horse and stop lecturing people on what they should or should not complain about. I don't give two hoots that you believe Audi won't initiate a recall. One things for sure, if people don't complain Audi will definitely not investigate.

Why don't you take a couple of weeks off from posting and give us all a rest. You're rapidly losing what little respect you have and before too long people won't even bother responding to what you say.


----------



## hitchbloke

Have now started the process of contacting broadsheet motoring columns/motoring magazines, supplying them with a link to this thread, to see if any are interested in taking up our cause. Long shot I know but Audi are taking the piss.

Anybody think of other avenues, other than contacting Audi directly, that we can explore?

And Rebel, before you decide to post deriding this plan of action just zip it. Few if any, are interested on what you have to say on this subject.


----------



## Janitor

Ding and ding to the above posts I'm afraid to say

Spot on Hitchy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DavdG

well said hitchbloke. at least we have a cause :lol: , better with than without !


----------



## Scooby-Doo

The best response is no response.


----------



## marky9074

hitchbloke said:


> Anybody think of other avenues, other than contacting Audi directly, that we can explore?


Watchdog?


----------



## T7 Doc

marky9074 said:


> hitchbloke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody think of other avenues, other than contacting Audi directly, that we can explore?
> 
> 
> 
> Watchdog?
Click to expand...

Fuckin Crimewatch - My 14 stone arse has my seat ruined in 2 weeks

NB my arse alone is not 14 stone as stated above

Doc

Rebel with a cause


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Nice one barryD, it spoils such a cracking car,even in basic no frills spec.


----------



## Toshiba

The motoring press is already taking an interest and Audi have escalated the problem to Germany. I'm all for positive action, but lets give the company time to respond to the complaint.

I have confirmed ACS are in receipt of the claim 'again' today, they have agreed for those that have submitted their photos it is an issue and they have also confirmed they will be repaired/replaced/rectified when a fix is developed.

The people who's details have been submitted have been informed via email that i sent their details along with my own to form the basis of the claim.


----------



## smartartkid

There's a simple solution to this problem, lose some weight! 

NOTHING can be done about leather that stretches because a large amount of weight has been put on it. You're flogging a dead horse here, have Audi been back to you and told you to eat less over Christmas?? LOL :lol:

More Christmas pudding anybody? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel

smartartkid said:


> There's a simple solution to this problem, lose some weight!
> 
> NOTHING can be done about leather that stretches because a large amount of weight has been put on it. You're flogging a dead horse here, have Audi been back to you and told you to eat less over Christmas?? LOL :lol:
> 
> More Christmas pudding anybody? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

hitchbloke against Audi.AG.........that will be the day.

hitchbloke, is the MK2 you're first car? Good gracious, how dumb can you be? Still thinking that every MK2 and A5 will get new seat's?

Hahaha....i love english humour :lol:



> Have now started the process of contacting broadsheet motoring columns/motoring magazines, supplying them with a link to this thread


 :lol: :lol: You better could write to "glossy and glamour" the magazines for interior. Even they can tell you thatleather will have bulges.
Wy do you play def and blind? several pictures and links where shown on this forum, where you can see, that every , every, every leather seat from other brands can have bulges. No leather is the same. It's a natural product. And it can have bulges.

When do you start to believe it? When Audi.AG will write it personaly down for you?


----------



## sico

Rebel go to the MK1 forum and read up on the dashpod issue. Believe it or not customers do matter!

We are not trying to "take on" or "take down" Audi AG we are simply trying to rectify what we believe to be an issue.

I can see from your posts that youâ€™re obviously not of high intellect. Maybe youâ€™re a child who has signed up to the forum to annoy others?

Luckily when we had that issue with the MK1 you were not around! However we did have idiots who also said that we would "never win" etc etc just like you and in the end our issue was rectified as it got publicity on the BBC.

This involved all MK1 TT's even over 5 years old the cost per car was a lot more than the seats would cost.

You say its just cosmetic however, if I put a big dent in the side of your car would you not be annoyed? Maybe not.

You really are starting to annoy now. Could I request you just leave this thread alone? We are aware that you are happy with your car (if you do have one) and thatâ€™s fine but as I said before we are not.


----------



## smartartkid

Yeah but if you're a big bloater and you were to lean against your car every day for hours on end you'd probably end up with a dent in your car too as well as saggy seats.

Actually rebel they should be pleased if they get saggy seats, it means the leather is soft and of higher quality......oh nad they've eaten too many mince pies.


----------



## marky9074

smartartkid said:


> There's a simple solution to this problem, lose some weight!
> 
> NOTHING can be done about leather that stretches because a large amount of weight has been put on it. You're flogging a dead horse here, have Audi been back to you and told you to eat less over Christmas?? LOL :lol:
> 
> More Christmas pudding anybody? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Tell that to my 7 stone missus..... do you actually have a TT :roll:

How do you explain this phenomena when it can happen after ten miles of driving? Did an elephant drive the TT first?


----------



## smartartkid

Erm no I don't actually have a TT....yet, should be getting first week in Jan and I'll be hoping for some nice soft leather to sit on.


----------



## Rebel

Sico don't you read older post's?

I'm aware of the dashpod problem on the MK1. 
I had a MK1 for almost 5 year's, and even i had that problem.

But like i said before, that was a technical-problem which they couldn't swept under the carpet.

The little bulges in the leather which is normal with larger english people ( i do saw pic's from owner's standing for their car, in the past) is not technical problem. It's a cosmetic problem....

Why on earth do you think you have the only car wilth bulges in the leather? Give it a try and look for car's from one year old on internet. From Mercedes till BMW all the same.

Their are sofa's and seat's from 12.000 pounds who haven't wheels and engine.........and guess what, they also have bulges.

It's a shame that people like you give Audi a bad name.
And if you take the right, to say the MK2 is crap and Audi is bad brand. I will take the right to defend the MK2.
I won't let you and some other clowns give the MK2 a bad name , because you don't have any brains.
Audi's have one of the best interior's, with perfect leather.

You like heating up everybody abouth seat's and bulges, but what did you personaly? Did you visit youre dealer? Have you made youre point over there? What did he say? Did you wrote to Audi.UK? what did they say?


----------



## Janitor

Well...

... nah fuck it, I really can't be arsed :roll:


----------



## Rebel

smartartkid said:


> Erm no I don't actually have a TT....yet, should be getting first week in Jan and I'll be hoping for some nice soft leather to sit on.


You will have a great car, and driving in it will forget all this crap you read the last months.
The steering and handling is awesome and even after one year it will give you a big smile when driving in it.

It a shame that people like sico give the MK2 a bad name. 
Let's hope it will be their last Audi.
They are totaly the opposite where Audi stands for....


----------



## sico

Rebel said:


> smartartkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm no I don't actually have a TT....yet, should be getting first week in Jan and I'll be hoping for some nice soft leather to sit on.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have a great car, and driving in it will forget all this crap you read the last months.
> The steering and handling is awesome and even after one year it will give you a big smile when driving in it.
> 
> It a shame that people like sico give the MK2 a bad name.
> Let's hope it will be their last Audi.
> They are totaly the opposite where Audi stands for....
Click to expand...

I love my MK2 but im not happy with the seats.

Interesting, in your opinion what does Audi stand for?

P.S people like you give Audi a bad name, who wrote this?:

"I'm glad when i got rid of the car. 
If they can't fix the problem at AUDI.NL i turn the car in. 
Spoke today my dealer, and he will proberly take the car in. I will take my lost, and Audi.AG can s*ck my c*ck.

I swear, i never buy a Audi again, this was my 5th and my last one..."


----------



## GhosTTy

Janitor said:


> Well...
> 
> ... nah fuck it, I really can't be arsed :roll:


 :lol: :lol: My thoughts exactly!
.


----------



## Neil M

So "if its not an issue..." why did my dealer today replace the covers under warrenty? No debate with the warrenty manager, he took one look at it, and agreed to replace them.

I'm pretty sure i will be back there in 6 weeks time, again with the same problem.


----------



## smartartkid

I would suspect that the reason Audi replace these is because they are trying to keep their winging wining customers happy, which is a testoment to Audi really as the issue here is ass dynamics or as is also known as, fat bloater syndrome, or possibly underweight skinny syndrome.

I think the maths goes something like this:

Ass size + gravity= dent cavity in leather seat x by softness of leather=Audi customers who are a pain in the ass. :lol:

I for one am pleased to be getting a car where the dealers care enough about their customers to replace parts that are damaged by fat asses! :wink:


----------



## Rebel

LOL smarartkid

I already can hear the new "Mika" song...

"Big Boy's you are beautifull"

hahaha !
:lol:


----------



## smartartkid

Mika AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Rebel

Can somebody email him this thread? 
Enough inspiration over here :wink:

I just mailed CNN...


----------



## smartartkid

God I hate that bloody bloke Mika, he is to music what Les dawson was to playing the piano. Actually thinking about it I don't think Mika is that good.

I'd rather stand on a chair, staple my eyelids to the wall and then jump off the chair in bear feet onto a floor covered in razor blades, nails and broken glass and then walk straight into a swimming pool filled with great white sharks that had not been fed for a week than listen to Mika, Scissor sisters, Elton BLOODY john or any of that other lame crap.

Actually that's got me thinking, what should be my first track to listen to when driving away from the Audi dealers in my spanking new car? A touch of Massive attack?? Foo fighters?? Chemical brothers, ahhhh decisions decisions.


----------



## hitchbloke

"Better to be born lucky than smart"

Who told you that, your Mother? If so she was wrong on both counts because you're neither. :wink:


----------



## sane eric

'tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la, la la la la.

:lol:

peace and good will to all men


----------



## smartartkid

Sorry Mika. I like your music really, honest! :lol:


----------



## sane eric

smartartkid said:


> Sorry Mika. I like your music really, honest! :lol:


really OT now, but I couldn't let that go. Your're kidding right?

:lol:


----------



## smartartkid

Yeah but we don't know who "hitchbloke" really is do we?! Nudge nudge wink wink. Could be a pseudonym.....real name Mika??


----------



## smartartkid

hitchbloke said:


> "Better to be born lucky than smart"
> 
> Who told you that, your Mother? If so she was wrong on both counts because you're neither. :wink:


Can you elaborate please?


----------



## hitchbloke

Like Janitor I really can't be bothered wasting time on the likes of yourself and Rebel. You're both clearly out to antagonise people with pointed barbs just to raise a few heckles. Find somewhere else to post, perhaps you can utilise that fancy artwork you do on your school website


----------



## smartartkid

Maybe if you can't take a joke YOU should find somewhere else to post.

If you don't like my posts sunshine maybe you should find somewhere else to play.

We can't all be w...., sorry bankers like you.


----------



## smartartkid

I wouldn't pay too much attention to my avatar sonny, it's very misleading.


----------



## marky9074

Rebel said:


> The little bulges in the leather which is normal with larger english people


What a load of crap, how many times do you have to be told that this has happened to very lightweight women? It has got nothing to do with weight...why don't you bugger off to your 'I love TT seats' thread.


----------



## marky9074




----------



## Rebel

marky9074 said:


> how many times do you have to be told that this has happened to very lightweight women?


Huh??

So now you are telling me that you are all female and lightweight?

Mozes on a mountain......this thread is getting scarry


----------



## marky9074

No, I drive the 400hp Subaru...... now feck off back to your I love TT seats thread you gay ringmeister


----------



## Rebel

hahaha a 400hp scoobydoo......now that explains your gentle words.

euhm, just a question.....? Does the Subaru have leather seat's ?

:lol:


----------



## marky9074




----------



## Sapphire Black

I'm a newbee and not even got car yet but this worries me.

What mileage does it start?

Doug


----------



## Rebel

I think there will be more complains after christmas....


----------



## sane eric

marky9074 said:


>


No point in that.

Back OT, this was Tosh's thread, and for those that care this thread has a lot of relevance.

Let's get on with our lives. If you have a problem with your seat, watch the thread, if you don't then let it go.


----------



## Rebel

Still don't understand why so few people posted there pictures from their seat's with bulges? A thread with almost 11000 views and only 5 people posted their seat's?

If you want to make this thread hot, and in the news at carmagazines, more people should post their pic's.

5 owners with pic's isn't that much, where are the other's?


----------



## sane eric

Toshiba said:


> For what its worth i have @40 people who have contacted me


.


----------



## Rebel

Yes i already saw that. I even wrote it my post somewehere above eric..

But still i want to know, why all those 40 people can't post their seat's full of bulges in this thread?????
Specialy now hitchbloke and sico has called the press to watch this thread.

If a motormagzine will look overhere, they will find 5 leather seat's with bulges, proberly from a few heavy englishmen with a beerbelly and furter a lot of complaining grandma's who are all leather experts.

Would look much impressive if all those 40 owners would posted their pictures with bulges...
Or maybe the other 35 owners are only here to shout??

Make a statement, and post the pic's from the seat's in this thread.
Even if you sent them to Toshiba you should post them overhere.
Who will believe you without evidence? 
5 pictures from a Mk2 on how many car's ....how many did they build last year? 30.000? 50.000 ?


----------



## sane eric

Rebel, you still make me laugh, and I understand where you are coming from, but at the end of the day anyone has the right to complain. 2 things will happen:

1. Audi will admit there is a problem
2. We all look like tw4ts

So what, those who want to complain should, those who don't, well they don't need to worry.

Personally, I am someone that just gets on with it and accepts what happens because I think life is all predetermined anyway and I have some control but not too much. I wish Tosh good luck because I accept that if he is right I will benefit. If it goes pear shaped I commend the guys for trying.

Not sure why it is such a big deal.

Anyone who disagrees with the action should just wait and see. Nobody should ever be made to accept something they feel is worng, whatever.

Not sure what else to say that is reasonable, I see both sides. But, I am very much supportive of anyone that tries to take a stand, regardless of whether I agree with their position.


----------



## GhosTTy

smartartkid said:


> Maybe if you can't take a joke YOU should find somewhere else to post.
> 
> If you don't like my posts sunshine maybe you should find somewhere else to play.
> 
> We can't all be w...., sorry bankers like you.
> 
> Oh, the person who told me I was "lucky rather than smart was your mum, first time I unzipped for her, the unlucky part came when we discovered she could only give birth to moronic planks without a sense of humor.


These comments go beyond what is decent and reasonable for posting on this section of the forum. They are NOT funny. We are all TT enthusiasts and respect for one another should be a given. There is a place to post 'gutter' stuff - it's called the flame room. It can be fun - you should take a look there. If you contine to act like a child then by the time your TT arrives, no-one on this forum will care to share the excitement with you. It's your choice. Pick your allegiences carefully. Rebel is not very popular here - don't take my word fot it. Put aside your school homework for a couple of evenings and study old threads and you'll see for yourself.


----------



## sane eric

GhosTTy said:


> smartartkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you can't take a joke YOU should find somewhere else to post.
> 
> If you don't like my posts sunshine maybe you should find somewhere else to play.
> 
> We can't all be w...., sorry bankers like you.
> 
> Oh, the person who told me I was "lucky rather than smart was your mum, first time I unzipped for her, the unlucky part came when we discovered she could only give birth to moronic planks without a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> These comments go beyond what is decent and reasonable for posting on this section of the forum. They are NOT funny. We are all TT enthusiasts and respect for one another should be a given. There is a place to post 'gutter' stuff - it's called the flame room. It can be fun - you should take a look there. If you contine to act like a child then by the time your TT arrives, no-one on this forum will care to share the excitement with you. It's your choice. Pick your allegiences carefully. Rebel is not very popular here - don't take my word fot it. Put aside your school homework for a couple of evenings and study old threads and you'll see for yourself.
Click to expand...

I think we ALL need to be a little less precious.

Just to remind us all of the latest:



Toshiba said:


> The motoring press is already taking an interest and Audi have escalated the problem to Germany. I'm all for positive action, but lets give the company time to respond to the complaint.
> 
> I have confirmed ACS are in receipt of the claim 'again' today, they have agreed for those that have submitted their photos it is an issue and they have also confirmed they will be repaired/replaced/rectified when a fix is developed.
> 
> The people who's details have been submitted have been informed via email that i sent their details along with my own to form the basis of the claim.


----------



## iknight

Sapphire Black said:


> I'm a newbee and not even got car yet but this worries me.
> 
> What mileage does it start?
> 
> Doug


My understanding is that it doesn't affect the alcantara, so lucky you. Take no notice of the two morons (one of them doesn't have a TT and the other one is apparantley Dutch). The point of a forum is to share information - not to ridicule other people, you can do that in the office/playground.

There is a problem with the seats. IMO it isn't the leather it's the design of the panels combined with the filling not being firm enough, but the tightness/flexibility of the alcantara doesn't highlight it. The seat base sinks leaving the leather floating around on the top. This is also evident when you put light pressure anywhere on the seat - the dent hangs around for days.

People who have spent anything between Â£25 and Â£40k for a car expect better.

Tosh has done a great job with his considered approach to Audi and should be applauded for it. Why people would go out of their way to disrupt a thread that concerns a problem that they are not even concered about is beyond me. Maybe they are just bored. But then again they don't seem to post on one of the less popular threads such as "Is the MFSW worth the extra" so maybe they think that their comments are viewed more on this thread therefore somehow making there tiny cocks bigger - I don't know.

The sinking seat alone won't decide if I have another Audi rather the response from Audi how to put it right will.


----------



## marky9074

Rebel said:


> Yes i already saw that. I even wrote it my post somewehere above eric..
> 
> But still i want to know, why all those 40 people can't post their seat's full of bulges in this thread?????
> Specialy now hitchbloke and sico has called the press to watch this thread.
> 
> If a motormagzine will look overhere, they will find 5 leather seat's with bulges, proberly from a few heavy englishmen with a beerbelly and furter a lot of complaining grandma's who are all leather experts.
> 
> Would look much impressive if all those 40 owners would posted their pictures with bulges...
> Or maybe the other 35 owners are only here to shout??
> 
> Make a statement, and post the pic's from the seat's in this thread.
> Even if you sent them to Toshiba you should post them overhere.
> Who will believe you without evidence?
> 5 pictures from a Mk2 on how many car's ....how many did they build last year? 30.000? 50.000 ?


I think you will find there are a 'lot' more pictures in the other thread. I thought the point of 'this' thread was to bring awareness to the champion of efforts Toshiba has done, pointing people towards the email address to send the photos, and updating everyone on the progress.

I did not see anywhere an invitation to post pictures of our seats. In fact the subject title is 'Seat base complaint to AUK' not 'Please post pictures of your seats' :roll:

And thanks for your constructive input. I'm sure any visiting press will drop any interest whatsoever after your immature, incorrect and incoherent ramblings.


----------



## Toshiba

Hi All

Its been a while since I've updated this, so i thought i should since things have now changed.

I have spoken a few times with ACS since xmas and up to the 11th i was assured a fix was been looked at and Audi agreed with our views (that it is a problem). However since the article appeared in Autoexpress Audi appears to have changed their mind. Its taken me a full week to get ACS to send me an email confirming their decision with regards to the case i (we) opened with them.

Seems to me that something is or has been going off in the background. ACS said they had to get the "Corporate Correspondents Team" to send me the email confirming the closure of the case, rather than direct. So im not sure if Audi think i was the source of the article in Autoexpess (which i wasn't). I had however spoken to both the owner (David) who went to Autoexpess and the staff writer at Autoexpress (Julie). I deliberately kept Autoexpress at arms length but I did give her an overview of what was happening with the case to assist David. But i did not think it was a good idea to go-to the press at this stage and told David so.

However all that is history and can not been changed. So what next? Well i for one dont think we should stop here as i do feel we have a case. I have emailed Audi again tonight to clarify a few points. When i get a reply i will update this again. In the mean time I'm going to be writing a few more letters to Audi requesting a meeting on the issue.

I'm not going to post up the email from Audi, but basically what Audi are saying is "Audi technicians are confident that the condition of the upholstery is entirely consistent with the gradual 'wear-in' process of a natural material such as leather"

I can only applogise to all those who have put their trust in me to find a solition to our problem. If you feel you want to now persue your own resolution i fully understand, but i feel our best chance is by sticking together. If people feel they would like someone else to take this over from me, again i fully understand your disapoint and will step aside.

K


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its been a while since I've updated this, so i thought i should since things have now changed.
> 
> I have spoken a few times with ACS since xmas and up to the 11th i was assured a fix was been looked at and Audi agreed with our views (that it is a problem). However since the article appeared in Autoexpress Audi appears to have changed their mind. Its taken me a full week to get ACS to send me an email confirming their decision with regards to the case i (we) opened with them.
> 
> Seems to me that something is or has been going off in the background. ACS said they had to get the "Corporate Correspondents Team" to send me the email confirming the closure of the case, rather than direct. So im not sure if Audi think i was the source of the article in Autoexpess (which i wasn't). I had however spoken to both the owner (David) who went to Autoexpess and the staff writer at Autoexpress (Julie). I deliberately kept Autoexpress at arms length but I did give her an overview of what was happening with the case to assist David. But i did not think it was a good idea to go-to the press at this stage and told David so.
> 
> However all that is history and can not been changed. So what next? Well i for one dont think we should stop here as i do feel we have a case. I have emailed Audi again tonight to clarify a few points. When i get a reply i will update this again. In the mean time I'm going to be writing a few more letters to Audi requesting a meeting on the issue.
> 
> I'm not going to post up the email from Audi, but basically what Audi are saying is "Audi technicians are confident that the condition of the upholstery is entirely consistent with the gradual 'wear-in' process of a natural material such as leather"
> 
> I can only applogise to all those who have put their trust in me to find a solition to our problem. If you feel you want to now persue your own resolution i fully understand, but i feel our best chance is by sticking together. If people feel they would like someone else to take this over from me, again i fully understand your disapoint and will step aside.
> 
> K


You've nothing to apologise for.
You have done a sterling job on behalf of the forum and i agree it should'nt end there.

Funnily, my seats are ok, and i weigh in at 18st, (20 when i bought the car)

But too many people have complained of this issue, and i dont think Audi are being fair to its customers over the problem.

Keep going.


----------



## hitchbloke

On the contrary I think you've done a marvellous job to date and I for one would like you to continue as the 'elected' spokesperson.

Unlikely we'll get any support from the usual naysayers who post on this forum who seem to revel in the misfortune of those who have suffered from this fault. But hey ho, what goes round comes round.


----------



## sico

BBC Watchdog maybe?


----------



## Mysterio

I can only thank my lucky stars you're on our side Kevin.

If you need support of any kind let me know. I own a website full of UK Drivers.


----------



## ezzie

DUO3 NAN said:


> You've nothing to apologise for.
> You have done a sterling job on behalf of the forum and i agree it should'nt end there.
> 
> Keep going.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rebel

:wink:


----------



## sane eric

ezzie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've nothing to apologise for.
> You have done a sterling job on behalf of the forum and i agree it should'nt end there.
> 
> Keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Reaperman

Tosh - keep up the good work mate...

Its unfortunate that an individual approached AutoExpress as it would seem Audi have dismissed, in the press, a single incident....Clearly they WERE aware of your efforts and chose not to divulge the real position ie the problem is bigger than 1 incident...

It would seem that our case has been undone by an individual - the last thing we need is to appear uncoordinated...

I wonder if Audi's stance would be the same "if" we put our case to Watchdog as there clearly will be more than one voice expressing concerns about this issue.


----------



## iknight

Shame on Audi, I was close to changing mine this week after being offered a reasonable part ex for July delivery but out of principle I will delay placing an order. I know one car isn't going to bother Audi but it just isn't right spending more money with a company that has clearly pi##ed me off. The local dealer is in agreement that my seat is crap but still felt the need to mention Audi's response to the article.


----------



## Wallsendmag

So are we all getting a free service then?


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Take a day off,park outside the Audi garage with a big sign on top pointing out the crap seats.That'll piss them off big time.


----------



## docTTor999

Keep it up Tosh, we need to pull together as you said....


----------



## Toshiba

Scooby-Doo said:


> Take a day off,park outside the Audi garage with a big sign on top pointing out the crap seats.That'll piss them off big time.


In fairness most of the dealers are sympathetic to the problem and they at least agree it is a problem. However the dealer needs the OK from AUK unless hes going to foot the bill himself and generally the sympathy does go that far.


----------



## Neil M

Nothing to apologise for you have put in alot of time and effortt on this, lets keep pushing AUK for a solution.

Neil


----------



## sico

Reaperman said:


> Tosh - keep up the good work mate...
> 
> Its unfortunate that an individual approached AutoExpress as it would seem Audi have dismissed, in the press, a single incident....Clearly they WERE aware of your efforts and chose not to divulge the real position ie the problem is bigger than 1 incident...
> 
> It would seem that our case has been undone by an individual - the last thing we need is to appear uncoordinated...
> 
> I wonder if Audi's stance would be the same "if" we put our case to Watchdog as there clearly will be more than one voice expressing concerns about this issue.


I think we should put our case to Watchdog there is clearly a lot of us who are not happy.

Tosh what do you think?


----------



## Zideredup

Tosh, keep up the good work mate.

Personally I think we have nothing to gain from keeping the press out of it now. If we have tried the softly softly approach and they have dismissed it then let them have it with both barrels.

Only problem is if Audis reputation and particularly that of the TT is damaged, our cars are much less likely to hold their value. Then again, who would want to buy a secondhand car with saggy seats anyway?!


----------



## Guest

Zideredup said:


> . Then again, who would want to buy a secondhand car with saggy seats anyway?!


Audi dealerships. 
Nice little mark up.

When it comes to you chopping in, " Well, cant give you the full book price, the seats are sagging."

When it comes to buying a used TT, "Well, its a trait of the leather, and doesnt make any difference to the value of the car".

Win win for Audi/Audi dealerships.

Bent over again and nicely shafted for Audi customer base.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Every used TT I've seen at dealers have got saggy seats anyway,so you're not going to do any damage to TT values that the seats aren't doing already.


----------



## Guest

Scooby-Doo said:


> Every used TT I've seen at dealers have got saggy seats anyway,so you're not going to do any damage to TT values that the seats aren't doing already.


I bet it's brought up by the dealer come trade in time though. :lol:


----------



## Rebel

Scooby-Doo said:


> Take a day off,park outside the Audi garage with a big sign on top pointing out the crap seats.That'll piss them off big time.


Don't forget to take pictures from this event.... :wink:


----------



## syc23

DUO3 NAN said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every used TT I've seen at dealers have got saggy seats anyway,so you're not going to do any damage to TT values that the seats aren't doing already.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's brought up by the dealer come trade in time though. :lol:
Click to expand...

At that point surely you'll say that it afflicts all TTs so he's talking $hite. Usual salesman BS.


----------



## Guest

syc23 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every used TT I've seen at dealers have got saggy seats anyway,so you're not going to do any damage to TT values that the seats aren't doing already.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's brought up by the dealer come trade in time though. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At that point surely you'll say that it afflicts all TTs so he's talking $hite. Usual salesman BS.
Click to expand...

Exactly. :?


----------



## spook

Is this issue going to affect the new TTS seats?


----------



## Guest

spook said:


> Is this issue going to affect the new TTS seats?


Apparently, you sit on the tts seats and they just explode.


----------



## Rebel

R8 seat's are the same...posted some pictures some time ago.

The TT-S have the same stitches, so it could be the same yes.
I don't think a stiffer base can solve the problem. If that was the point than Audi would have come with a update.

I realy think the design of the stitches are the major "problem"
And that's a thing that isn't simple to replace for Audi.
Therefor they won't replace the leather or seat's anymore from now on.

If someone thinks i am wrong just say it.
But the stitches is the major problem.

And they won't change the design within a year.
Mark my words....This design won't appeart on a next generation anymore.

Is it real fault. No it isn't. I could have been better yes. But which design is perfect? All things in live could have been better.
Just push your ass on the bulges and hit the trottle :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

You're wrong 

I believe the issue is due to the size of the leather panels used.
If you had a bridge with base panels that are too long for the supports, it would over time and use sag. However im sure the bridge designers would also claim its 'normal wear and tear' and is part and parcel of the materials used in its construction rather than a design problem.

MKI has the SAME leather, but due to the panel DESIGN on the base, the (SAME) material is not stretched. I'll let you conclude the rest.


----------



## Rebel

The parts of leather, are based on the design from the stitchges.
The design from the new chair, which is created thrue the stitches in the leather, is the one and only reason these bulges appear.

Only by changing this design this will be gone. So yes the larger pieces of leather and the rounding stichges on the base, are the reason from this bulges.

So at the end, the design is the "problem"

The MK1 had a large numer of simple stitches from left to right on the base.
Same on Alfa's and other car's.
Nothing special, and a very old design. There's no reason to compare the MK1 seat's with the MK2 seat's.
If the base on the MK2 seat's had the same design than there was no problem.
But it's a new car, with a different design. And the first i noticed in 2006 on those pic's from introduction, was this design done by stitches.
It looked awesome, and it still does.
If you want a chair with simple stitches from left to right, without any bulges, than you're on the wrong forum, and proberly bought the wrong car.


----------



## spook

spook said:


> Is this issue going to affect the new TTS seats?


So, by common consent, the answer to my question seems to be "yes".

Best that all those ordering the TTS spec the Recaro bucket seats, then? 8)


----------



## Rebel

This is THE solution for the bulges.....nice seatbells which cover them :lol:


----------



## SolidSnake3035

Rebel said:


> This is THE solution for the bulges.....nice seatbells which cover them :lol:


Oh man that looks cool. I wish that was an option on a regular 2.0 TT...


----------



## Toshiba

Another update.

Audi are still saying its not a problem.
"text removed" 

With regards the question of how many complaints AUK have received
"text removed"

AUK have refused to give me the details of the investigation they have undertaken with regards to the seat issue. However if i want a copy of my case notes i can PAY for a copy. I conclude given the latter comment the Auto Express article is the reason for the sudden change in direction.
"text removed."

text removed


----------



## Toshiba

Next step.

What I feel we need to do next is to get everyone who has a GENUINE problem to report the issue directly to AUK so we can get some momentum and keep the issue foremost in AUKs mind.

What to do if you want to participate.
Call ACS on 0800 699888

Ask for Hayden Long

Again, this is not a witch hunt, or a dig at Audi. Pls only report the issue IF YOU genuinely believe your car has a problem with premature wearing or sagging of the seat leather.


----------



## docTTor999

Cheers Tosh,

Will call them on Monday.


----------



## Neil M

as above will be calling monday


----------



## jmoors

Toshiba said:


> Another update.
> 
> With regards the question of how many complaints AUK have received
> "As part of the Data Protection Act, I am unable to discuss or provide details of other customer's vehicles or cases."


Likewise, I'll call on Monday. Their response above is pure sh*t. The question you asked isn't bound by the DPA at all, since it's just a number, known at the moment only to Audi.

However, the beauty of the Freedom of Information Act is that if asked properly, they're legally compelled to share this number with you. Tosh - if you want a letter template for this then PM me. I guarantee they will have to respond to a standard FOI request.

In other news, my dealer told me this week that at their regional briefing the issue of seat leather was brought up and they were told that nothing would happen unless the complaints gathered significant momentum, at which point Audi would look at the quality of leather being supplied.


----------



## jmoors

Oh yes - and they can't charge you for an FOI request. Only the time spent bringing relevant information under one roof, which won't be an issue in this instance since the information is already with them. :wink:


----------



## Janitor

jmoors said:


> dealer told me this week that at their regional briefing the issue of seat leather was brought up and they were told that *nothing would happen unless the complaints gathered significant momentum*, at which point Audi would look at the quality of leather being supplied.


A very pertinent point right there methinks

Good work fellas [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(...and none of this actually affects me!)


----------



## Greg-LB

Will be phoning on Monday; but what's the betting that Hayden "Is not in the office today" will be the standard reply after about 09:30hrs.


----------



## Rebel

MK2 owners...... are...... you...... ready-yyyyy for the big hunt !?

ROFL !

This thread is the best i've ever saw in the internet









The suspense is killing !!! I can't wait what the next move will be.
I've already called Steven Spielberg for the Movie-rights.

Keep it going. I think you are hero's !!

p.s. .. I do not give anyone the permission to print or use this text in any shape or form.


----------



## Wallsendmag

So Monday morning it is then.


----------



## Rebel

wallsendmag said:


> So Monday morning it is then.


Yep Monday it will be D-day....

England vs Germany

I think i will take the day of, so i can watch the BBC.
Damn ! Never thought there were so many real hero's on this forum.
I'm proud of you all. I wish you all the best and may the lord (or the force) be with you.

Go get those bulges!!!

p.s. Coach Toshiba...... should we ask Beckham back to join us?


----------



## Janitor




----------



## Janitor

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Monday morning it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Monday it will be D-day....
> 
> England vs Germany
> 
> I think i will take the day of, so i can watch the BBC.
> Damn ! Never thought there were so many real hero's on this forum.
> I'm proud of you all. I wish you all the best and may the lord (or the force) be with you.
> 
> Go get those bulges!!!
> 
> p.s. Coach Toshiba...... should we ask Beckham back to join us?
Click to expand...

Ah but I was born in 1966 and I have been to Bastogne :wink: (battle of the bulge in case you were wondering)


----------



## Rebel




----------



## jmoors

A village somewhere is being deprived of its idiot.


----------



## Janitor




----------



## hitchbloke

C'mon, let Rebel have his 15 mins. 
We all need to be aware of the fact that Rebel is like Posh Spice in so many ways.

Like her nobody really gives a toot about what he says, he likes to be the centre of attention as she does and I suspect they both use the same razors to shave their legs.

I did like his poster though....very amusing


----------



## Toshiba

Rob, 
I don't personally have an issue with your jibes on this (and yes, most are in jest i know), however if you are not prepared to be supportive i'd appreciate it if you didn't constantly have a dig at the subject in hand or those that do think this is NOT acceptable.

I have nothing personally to gain from this as a) Ive already ordered another car and b) most of the people i use to talk to at Audi are no longer talking to me.

Damned if you do, Damned if you dont.


----------



## syc23

Toshiba, hope you don't mind me asking...if you know the standard TT-S seats are likely to be affected with the same 'issues', would you not order the bucket seats instead?


----------



## Toshiba

I had the buckets seats in my qS and i wasnt a fan. Also im tight - i'm not paying Â£1500 for them!!!


----------



## syc23

Toshiba said:


> I had the buckets seats in my qS and i wasnt a fan. Also im tight - i'm not paying Â£1500 for them!!!


Fair enough


----------



## Rebel

Kevin, you know that i still think you should be moderator on the MK2 forum, because you are alway's there with answere's and helping people.
And you also know that i like you're humor.

But come on...

Take a step back and than look again to this ridiculous "problem"
There is no problem. It's leather, and leather will change indeed.
I told you from the first day that Audi.AG won't replace all those seat's.

It's nice you gave everybody hope.... But like Nelly furtado sings in her song..."All good things come to a end"

But now, you are saying that every-one is on his own, and that you will sell you're car, and buy a new one. That you can't do anything more for the group.
That looks to me as a captain who went of a sinking ship before the passengers did :wink: 
I did have a quick look on the DVD from the Titanic, but the captain was still on board when the ship went down..

Almost 10 months the "leather-seat problem" is a major point for some leather fetishist on this forum.
Now 10 months later, nothing has changed. Audi is still selling a lot of TT's , A5's and R8's all with the same stitches and seat-base.
Nothing will change Kevin.
Just like i told you in the very beginning.

I admired you're courage Kevin. But it wasn't enough, and proberly it wasn't even a case which you could win. But you have my respect.

To the rest of the Leather-fetish-group i want to say: You are one bunch of cowards. Shouting abouth bad leather, and telling everyone you are right in this case.

Tell me....why isn't there one person who took this case to a lawyer?
I know why.... ( just read my first comment 10 months ago abouth the leather "problem"

But at the end, i do like this thread, so hopefully some-one else will step forward and lead this group ringt into the abyss. :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy

Rebel,
I see you've been out jogging again. Why are you all so gay in the land of *****?


----------



## tt200

Rebel

If you don't have anything wrong with your car or you do and you don't care then fine - just keep quiet and let others who have a problem deal with it as they see fit.

If you have some constructive suggestions then by all means add them but you just diminish yourself by constantly telling people that they are stupid and that you know best. Likewise, to say there is not a problem when there patently is puerile. You might as well tell the people that live near Schiphol that there is not a noise problem because there is none where you live.

We put up with all your ego trip posts bragging about how you managed to drive round the Nurburghring without adding pages of insults - it would be nice if you could return the compliment

As for taking legal action, I have filed a complaint with my Audi dealer and will deal with the response when I get it. If and when I need your advice on how to proceed from there I will ask for it.


----------



## Rebel

Like i said, 10 months "leather problem" and no-one has take some legal action and went for a lawyer.
I know that a lot of owners lot, just follow the rest, so maybe they will receive also new seat's.

But what i realy don't understand is why everybody is still waiting... ?
Waiting for what? For a answere from their dealer? Dealer's can't do anything, without permission.
For a answere from Audi.AG? They already did.
If you think you are right, than act like you are right and take a lawyer.
Like i said, Toshiba earns all the respect for what he did. But at least he realized that things went the other way.
The rest are a bunch of cowards.

Maybe after 6 months, their will be some news about the seat's, in the mean time let's just wait, and keep complaining how bad they are.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

Can't believe after what...10 months Audi still have not addressed this problem.


----------



## Rebel

Roger Rabbit said:


> Can't believe after what...10 months Audi still have not addressed this problem.


Nope. The first owners with this "problem" got some new base's, cover's, etc. The dealer did that on their own. But Audi.AG had to pay for it.
After a couple of replacements, Audi warned their dealer's not to replace any seat's without permission.

But i think, that Audi already new, that this would happen when the car was introduced. Because the car is tested for more than a 100.000 miles before anyone of us ever got his car.

The fact that after almost one year of leather-seat-complains, Audi won't replace any seat's anymore, say's enough.
The longer they wait, the better for them. Owners with complains already bought their second TT, like Toshiba did, or owners have rest their case and got tired of waiting.
One thing is for sure. If you realy want a answere or a sollution, than you have to go in the "attack-mode" .
Visit a lawyer, and let him do the work. Maybe this case will come to court, maybe not. At least you did something.

If you asked me....no lawyer would take this case.
Why? Because it's leather, and because you must read the waranty-paper's abouth your car.
In simple words......Audi won't throw away all the money on replacing seat's for some bulges.
Next version's from those model's will have another design in the stitches, and will have a different form of seat-base.

But feel free to wait another 6 months.... miracles happen...


----------



## Fac51

Got a brochure for the new A4 in the post today and one thing struck me instantly. If you go for the 'sports seats' option (@ Â£1.5k) you look to get exactly the same seats as those in the TT. Then, I looked at the R8 web site and again the seats look to be exactly the same as the TT.

What I am thinking is that this problem could just get a whole lot bigger - Audi are just digging themselves a hole here by refusing to replace these seats. If the same will occur on the more popular A4 and the wanna-be supercar A8, then its going to be more people who just wont stand for it and the PR storm will get bigger. I would think the best option for them would be to cut losses and give in and replace.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

The problem is "replace them with what".????There are a few on here who've had the covers replaced and ended up with the same problem again.


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> Another update.
> 
> Audi are still saying its not a problem.
> "text removed"
> 
> With regards the question of how many complaints AUK have received
> "text removed"
> 
> AUK have refused to give me the details of the investigation they have undertaken with regards to the seat issue. However if i want a copy of my case notes i can PAY for a copy. I conclude given the latter comment the Auto Express article is the reason for the sudden change in direction.
> "text removed."


Toshiba, can you explain why you removed the offical reaction from Audi.UK posted on page 27 from this thread :?:
Did Audi stalk you and gave you a warning :?: 
Or didn't they say those words :?:


----------



## smartartkid

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## sico

smartartkid said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Yep

[smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif][smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## hitchbloke

Have just spoken to Hayden at ACS. Situation is as Tosh described earlier; Audi will only investigate further if enough technical reports are submitted by those dealerships with disgruntled customers. Therefore, if you've got sagging seats get down to your dealership pronto and ensure they log your complaint, take photographic evidence and submit the report to Audi.

If you want to resolve this issue we can't bank on Tosh acting as our collective voice. That's not to denigrate the magnificent work he's done on our behalf....it's just that Audi are more likely to respond favourably if enough of us singlehandedly take action.


----------



## Jace

Well,
Mines starting to sagg again now after only a few months and to make it worse i didnt drive it for 3 months


----------



## Fac51

hitchbloke said:


> Have just spoken to Hayden at ACS. Situation is as Tosh described earlier; Audi will only investigate further if enough technical reports are submitted by those dealerships with disgruntled customers. Therefore, if you've got sagging seats get down to your dealership pronto and ensure they log your complaint, take photographic evidence and submit the report to Audi.
> 
> If you want to resolve this issue we can't bank on Tosh acting as our collective voice. That's not to denigrate the magnificent work he's done on our behalf....it's just that Audi are more likely to respond favourably if enough of us singlehandedly take action.


I agree with you mate. My car is booked in in Feb at it will be one of the first items of business. End of the day, its a one-to-one relationship between you and Audi and you have look after number 1. This is not to detract from Tosh's valuable work what so ever, may I add.

What's with everyone just prepared to put up with the problem anyway? A lad at work who bought a Z4 at the same time as me and he is just p*ssing himself at all the faults with mine, laughing his socks off. I don't buy a car like this to have business contacts I take out to impress mock the seats! The seats look sh*t now after 7k so am really looking forward to when 20k ticks over on the clock. Perhaps its the Yorkshire man coming out of me, but (along with the pigeons and my flat cap of course), I'll be off down to the stealer to get a solution to this.


----------



## Jace

let us know what happens.......


----------



## Fac51

Jace said:


> let us know what happens.......


I've got a very good idea of whats likely to happen mate. But am just saying the more people who bring it up, and dont go home crying at the first hurdle, the more likely Audi will budge.

Anyway, am hoping my theory about the R8 and A4 sharing the same seats bears fruit - many more unsatisfied customers...


----------



## Toshiba

No offence taken. ACS simply dont believe lots of people have this problem is MY opinion.

Call and log the details with ACS. Let your dealer know as well.


----------



## Rebel

Thx Toshiba, for your pb where you explain why you removed your text.
Now i understand why. I found it a little odd, therefore my question.

Let's hope everybody step forward and visit their dealer.

I still think the only way to get a faster reaction from Audi is to send pictures to carmagazines and the press . And not from 3 people, but from 60 people or more. Try also to get in contact with other forum's with R8 owners and A5 owners. Ask them to do the same.
The article in Autoexpress was the beginning, and at least their was a reaction from Audi and AUK. Toshiba did the best, but now he can't do more. So the rest should act, instead of complaining.


----------



## penfold

Well I don't even have my car yet, and cannot decide whether to spec magma - it looks ace until it sags. Do I/don't I?

If I do, and it sags, the whole world will know courtesy of a rather bad girly tantrum. BBC Watchdog anyone?! :evil: To be honest I'm a bit tight-fisted, so really resent stuff like that going wrong when I've paid for it...


----------



## Rebel

Those who ordered a new car, are aware of this problem. Can't imagine you didn't see the bulges in the testcar you drove.
You could asked the dealer about those bulges before ordering.

I noticed there where a lot of people on this forum last year, which still ordered a car, unless all the complains and pictures in the last 10 months abouth these bulges.

Rather strange isn't it?


----------



## penfold

If Audi are not officially aware of the problem, then there is no real reason a buyer would be aware. It is not about whether I visit this forum or not, it is all down to the process.

And no, the demonstrator, with Magma, was not sagging. I have seen no sagging seats at the dealers.


----------



## hitchbloke

Just had a call from Hayden at ACS to say that my dealership has no record of me ever purchasing the car  That being the case I'm sure they've lost my initial complaint concerning the seats which i made a week after taking delivery. Did they even bother to submit the tech report to Audi, as stated, after having the car for a day to investigate?

I've asked Hayden to get back on to the dealership and get them to "pull their heads out from their arses and sort this out"

You just couldn't make it up. BMW or Merc next time round methinks


----------



## Rebel

Dealer's and Audi are trying to delay this whole process. There are more out there like you Hitchbloke. Owner's who reported this 10 months ago and still have no answere or a descent solution.

Therefore i wan't to warn new owner's for this. They will have bulges, and they just have to wait just like the rest.
Penfold, maybe the dealer's testcar was new, but he will get the bulges and your car wil do also. Because there isn't one MK2 on earth who won't get them after a few months.

*So to those who want to order a new MK2 at this stage ,they should ask the dealer about the bulges before ordering. There are pictures on this thread which you can show him. Just aks for a written statement that these bulges shouldn't been there, and you will have 100%waranty. Ask him to write this down somewhere and than order the car. *

By doing this you also will help the rest who already have these problem's

Hitchbloke, there where some pic's from a SLK and from several BMW's on this forum posted. Also with some bulges.


----------



## syc23

...spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem...

Subliminal message to help make your decision.


----------



## hitchbloke

Rebel said:


> Hitchbloke, there where some pic's from a SLK and from several BMW's on this forum posted. Also with some bulges.


Thanks for that Rob but I won't be looking at leather options in future. The point I was making is that I most definitely won't be looking at Audi either.

Edit: And neither will the wife when hers is up for replacement too


----------



## Guest

syc23 said:


> ...spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem......spec buckets to avoid problem...
> 
> Subliminal message to help make your decision.


I'm changing mine to buckets, but not because of the seat sagging issue, because i like them.

Its a big expense, and it might mean people have to give up satnav+ to pay for extra for seats they shouldn't have to.

Its right because the buckets look awesome.
Its wrong because you shouldn't have to.


----------



## hitchbloke

But what if, and it's a big if, the 'buckets' present problems of their own after you've just shelled out Â£1.5k :wink:


----------



## Guest

hitchbloke said:


> But what if, and it's a big if, the 'buckets' present problems of their own after you've just shelled out Â£1.5k :wink:


Well, you'll be having another go at Audi.
I'll be having a go at recaro.

Ya makes ya choices and ya takes ya chances.


----------



## docTTor999

Spoke to Hayden, hes been getting alot of calls today. He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it. He will look into my case and get back to me. Have asked for this in writing and then we can progress to watchdog etc?


----------



## Guest

docTTor999 said:


> Spoke to Hayden, hes been getting alot of calls today. He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it. He will look into my case and get back to me. Have asked for this in writing and then we can progress to watchdog etc?


The same wear and tear doesn't seem to show on the cows and they wear the leather for years.


----------



## Rebel

docTTor999 said:


> He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it


At least you got a reaction from AUK



DUO3 NAN said:


> The same wear and tear doesn't seem to show on the cows and they wear the leather for years.


They would have, if every day some big english ass was sitting on them :wink:


----------



## Guest

Rebel said:


> docTTor999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got a reaction from AUK
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same wear and tear doesn't seem to show on the cows and they wear the leather for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have, if every day some big english ass was sitting on them :wink:
Click to expand...

Not so, doesnt show on my horses either. :lol: 
Pretty sure theyve got leather.


----------



## Greg-LB

I also spoke to Hayden today; informing him that he's been nominated to sort the sagging seat issue  . I still get the impression that Audi AG won't be doing anything about it; look at the dash pod issue (went all the way to watchdog and didn't harm Audi's image one bit).


----------



## Guest

Greg-LB said:


> I also spoke to Hayden today; informing him that he's been nominated to sort the sagging seat issue  . I still get the impression that Audi AG won't be doing anything about it; look at the dash pod issue (went all the way to watchdog and didn't harm Audi's image one bit).


Thats the thing. A good bit of spin and its "Aw, good old audi, theyre going to replace any defective dashpods and refund any monies paid to replace the others".

So? Might have been nice for them to do this in the first place without a lot of good forum members making themselves useful and doing all the footwork.

Wrong on more than one level.


----------



## syc23

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docTTor999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got a reaction from AUK
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same wear and tear doesn't seem to show on the cows and they wear the leather for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have, if every day some big english ass was sitting on them :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, doesnt show on my horses either. :lol:
> Pretty sure theyve got leather.
Click to expand...

I'm sure your horse will have a layer of fur and ribcage and guts to maintain the suppleness of his leather!


----------



## Guest

syc23 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docTTor999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got a reaction from AUK
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same wear and tear doesn't seem to show on the cows and they wear the leather for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have, if every day some big english ass was sitting on them :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, doesnt show on my horses either. :lol:
> Pretty sure theyve got leather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure your horse will have a layer of fur and ribcage and guts to maintain the suppleness of his leather!
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## Rebel

Like i already told you before some time ago, at the time, when i got the magneticproblem, i've mailed directly to Audi.AG in Germany. You can find the email-adress on the german audi site.

Within 3 day's i got a reaction, and within 5 day's i got a written reaction from Audi.NL. and finaly my problem was solved.

AUK is more than 10 months aware from this leather-thing. Do you still think, they change their attitude, when 1 or 3 new owners complain? The answere will be the same. Wear and tear, all normal.

If you realy want to do something than you have to show some action.
Write a letter to AUK, that you will ask a lawyer to sort this out, and that all the cost will be on AUK.

Or like is said before, mail every carmagazine and newspaper with pictures and explain the "problem"
There are too many people on this forum who only shout and don't act. 
They stood behind toshiba, and pushed him forwards.

So what's up next? Are you a bunch of cowards ? Or will some hero's standup and show some action?


----------



## sane eric

Rebel said:


> Or will some hero's standup and show some action?


----------



## hitchbloke

docTTor999 said:


> He says that AUK state that this is wear and tear and nothing going to be doen about it.


If it is fair wear and tear then why aren't all seats showing the problem?(unless you sit on a strategically placed towel of course!)


----------



## Rebel

Every car will have it sooner or later.
A5 and R8 also, pics were posted already some time ago.
There aren't MK2's without any bulges in the leather.
Or they have to be new. Sooner or later they will have it also.

I think it's a good thing, that AUK finaly came out with a statement.
Took some time, after 10 months, but now everybody now's they won't replace any seat's anymore.

So you must take some other actions to reach your goal...


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> Like i already told you before some time ago, at the time, when i got the magneticproblem, i've mailed directly to Audi.AG in Germany. You can find the email-adress on the german audi site.
> 
> Within 3 day's i got a reaction, and within 5 day's i got a written reaction from Audi.NL. and finaly my problem was solved.
> 
> AUK is more than 10 months aware from this leather-thing. Do you still think, they change their attitude, when 1 or 3 new owners complain? The answere will be the same. Wear and tear, all normal.
> 
> If you realy want to do something than you have to show some action.
> Write a letter to AUK, that you will ask a lawyer to sort this out, and that all the cost will be on AUK.
> 
> Or like is said before, mail every carmagazine and newspaper with pictures and explain the "problem"
> There are too many people on this forum who only shout and don't act.
> They stood behind toshiba, and pushed him forwards.
> 
> So what's up next? Are you a bunch of cowards ? Or will some hero's standup and show some action?


I hate to go back 60 years Rob but just think :?


----------



## hitchbloke

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## jmoors

I spoke to Audi CS today and they said there was nothing they could do about the bases other than send the 'DIS Report' (I think that's the one with photos taken by the dealer) to Audi Germany.

They were keen to keep repeating that "there's no fault with them that we're aware of", BUT, they also said that if enough of the DIS reports found their way to Germany, Audi would take notice.


----------



## Toshiba

Any more, for any more?


----------



## moley

Mines going in for the 1st AVS service on Friday and I've already mentioned I want to raise the issue of the the sagging seat problem. One more growing number of complaints. Not expecting anything though :?

Tosh, keep up the good work.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> Any more, for any more?


Mines in Tuesday for a door striker, i'll raise the issue of mine to Kev. More numbers the better i guess.


----------



## jmoors

The more the merrier. Sounds like this DIS report is the key thing - you can insist that it gets sent to Germany.


----------



## GhosTTy

Yep. my dealer took photos and sent in a DIS report a few weeks back. Still no news from Audi. I will get back to them and insist it gets sent to Germany.


----------



## tt200

Rebel said:


> Dealer's and Audi are trying to delay this whole process. There are more out there like you Hitchbloke. Owner's who reported this 10 months ago and still have no answere or a descent solution.
> 
> Therefore i wan't to warn new owner's for this. They will have bulges, and they just have to wait just like the rest.
> Penfold, maybe the dealer's testcar was new, but he will get the bulges and your car wil do also. Because there isn't one MK2 on earth who won't get them after a few months.
> 
> *So to those who want to order a new MK2 at this stage ,they should ask the dealer about the bulges before ordering. There are pictures on this thread which you can show him. Just aks for a written statement that these bulges shouldn't been there, and you will have 100%waranty. Ask him to write this down somewhere and than order the car. *
> 
> By doing this you also will help the rest who already have these problem's


Good grief - the first sensible thing you have said on the topic.

There is hope for you yet


----------



## moley

Results from my complaint to the dealer during my 1st service was pretty well as expected - "Audi say it's normal wear and tear for the age/mileage of the car" (10 months/9,000 miles) Also as it's over 6,000 miles, it's out of warranty regarding the trim 

The dealer is going to make a report to Audi UK and I'll probably get a letter off to Audi Customer Services.

Moley


----------



## Guest

moley said:


> Results from my complaint to the dealer during my 1st service was pretty well as expected - "Audi say it's normal wear and tear for the age/mileage of the car" (10 months/9,000 miles) Also as it's over 6,000 miles, it's out of warranty regarding the trim
> 
> The dealer is going to make a report to Audi UK and I'll probably get a letter off to Audi Customer Services.
> 
> Moley


I find it astonishing that they can connect the trim lifespan to the mileage.

If i was a salesman covering 600 miles a week, are they saying "thats it? Your to expect your trim to be going don hill now, you've had the car just over 40 days".

Beggars Belief.


----------



## moley

DUO3 NAN said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results from my complaint to the dealer during my 1st service was pretty well as expected - "Audi say it's normal wear and tear for the age/mileage of the car" (10 months/9,000 miles) Also as it's over 6,000 miles, it's out of warranty regarding the trim
> 
> The dealer is going to make a report to Audi UK and I'll probably get a letter off to Audi Customer Services.
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> I find it astonishing that they can connect the trim lifespan to the mileage.
> 
> If i was a salesman covering 600 miles a week, are they saying "thats it? Your to expect your trim to be going don hill now, you've had the car just over 40 days".
> 
> Beggars Belief.
Click to expand...

It certainly does. It takes the shine off getting such a beautiful car.

Moley


----------



## docTTor999

DUO3 NAN said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results from my complaint to the dealer during my 1st service was pretty well as expected - "Audi say it's normal wear and tear for the age/mileage of the car" (10 months/9,000 miles) Also as it's over 6,000 miles, it's out of warranty regarding the trim
> 
> The dealer is going to make a report to Audi UK and I'll probably get a letter off to Audi Customer Services.
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> I find it astonishing that they can connect the trim lifespan to the mileage.
> 
> If i was a salesman covering 600 miles a week, are they saying "thats it? Your to expect your trim to be going don hill now, you've had the car just over 40 days".
> 
> Beggars Belief.
Click to expand...

They cant connect this to mileage as mine has done 2800 and has the problem, others on here have done less and have the problem as well. Any ideas what we are going to do as does not look like Audi will budge on this one.


----------



## lossyman

Watchdog :?

Perhaps when they get 100 emails in a week they may think about chasing it up. We know how much they love Audi.....


----------



## Rebel

I've visted my dealer today because i need a new Headlight unit (right)

Just like some others i asked about the complaint abouth the leather.
I did mine way ago in 2007. He showed me a german letter which was sent by audiI.NL where audi.AG explains that they still working on a solution to fix the problem. Proberly mid-2008 there will be more news about this fix.
I've saw the letter with my own eyes.

It's not that i have problem's with the leather, but like some other people say, when you sell the car, it will look better if it's flat.
My dealer insured me that there will be solution, otherwise he will order on his account 2 new leathercover's before the end of waranty.

I hope some people feel better now.
I still think that's after the holiday-month in July 2008 this new fix directly will be done on the new build car's.


----------



## carly

Rebel said:


> I hope some people feel better now.
> I still think that's after the holiday-month in July 2008 this new fix directly will be done on the new build car's.


I do hope it's a little earlier!


----------

